# لمــــاذا تعذبون .........................؟



## نصر 29 (23 فبراير 2010)

سؤال هو سؤال ذو خلفيه اسلاميه 

ونظرا لعدم سماح القوانين فى القسم باستخدام ايات قرانيه ساقول المعنى وفيه السؤال

انتم تقولون انكم ابناء الله واحبائه .. ليس السؤال عن البنوه هل هى مجازيه ام لا ليس هذا هو الموضوع

ولكن بشكل او بأخر  كما تقولون ان الله اصطفاكم وانكم على الحق وان الله يحبكم 

وانتم منه بمثابة الابناء ..

السؤال الاول هو :-

اذا كان الله يحبكم وانتم منه وكأنكم ابنائه لماذا الله يترك احبائه وابنائه مستضعفين فى الارض هكذا 

الا ترون انكم اقليه مستضعفه ؟؟

السؤال الثانى :- 
لماذا ترك الله ابنائه واحبائه لا يملكون السيطره على الارض المقدسه التى وعد الله بتوارثها فى رؤيا دنيال  ؟؟

السؤال الثالث :-
الا ترون انكم معذبون الان فى تلك الارض ؟؟


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (23 فبراير 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> سؤال هو سؤال ذو خلفيه اسلاميه
> 
> ونظرا لعدم سماح القوانين فى القسم باستخدام ايات قرانيه ساقول المعنى وفيه السؤال
> 
> ...


 
*شيء غريب !!!*
*من الأقلية المستضعفة ؟!!!*
*



تُعتَبَر المسيحية أكثر الديانات أتباعا في العالم، فعدد أتباعها يبلغ 2.1 بليون مسيحي.

أنقر للتوسيع...

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%85%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%AD%D9%8A%D8%A9*

* المسيحين منتشرين في كل العالم في كل الطبقات والثقافات وهذه إرادة الله .*
*انا لا اعلم من قال لك اننا مستضعفين ؟*
*الاتعلم من العالم الأول ومن العالم الثالث ؟ *​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (23 فبراير 2010)

*مع الإعتذار لحضرتك هل تعتبر ان سؤالك هذا يصنف تحت بند أسئلة عن المسيحية ؟؟!!*
*معظم المسلمين عالم ثالث !!! هل هذا من عضب الله عليكم ؟!!*
*ربنا يهدي ... *


----------



## apostle.paul (23 فبراير 2010)

*مين قال ان المسيحى ينتظر ملكوت ارضى هتعمل بيه ايه؟*
*كل نظرنا للملكوت السماوى*
*لو عايز الاعداد مع ان العدد ميهمناش*
*المسيحية تحتل المركز الاول بين كل ديانات الارض فى اتباعها*
*فئة واحدة منها تعادل المسلمين (الكاتوليك)*
*ثانيا العلاقة بينا وبين الهنا مش علاقة عبد بمعبود واذلال واحتقار*
*العلاقة ابوية ندعوه ابانا ويدعونا احبائه وابنائه *
*المولودين لا من مشيئة رجل ولا من مشيئة جسد بل من الله ولدوا *
*حينما تعرف الله الاب ستعرف حب الله لك وساعتها هتعرف يعنى ايه المسيح *
*طول مانت متخيل ان الاله فوق فى السما بينظر ليك كعبد ذليل تقدم فروض الولاء فى مواقيتها عمرك مهتحس يعنى ايه العشرة الالهية *
*ثانيا سؤالك فى لمحات سياسية والاراضى المقدسة اللى انت بتتكلم عنها انت وانا وكل العالم نعرف من هو المسيطر الحقيقى عليها *


----------



## Desperado_3d (23 فبراير 2010)

> *اذا كان الله يحبكم وانتم منه وكأنكم  ابنائه لماذا الله يترك احبائه وابنائه مستضعفين فى الارض هكذا
> الا ترون انكم اقليه مستضعفه ؟؟*


كما قال أخي المبارك +christian+ نحن لسنا أقلية في العالم, بل في الواقع نحن أكثرية.
وبالنسبة لماذا يتركنا مستضعفين, فأنا لا أعرف من أين أتيت بهذا.
إذا كنت تقصد بالإضطهادات, فالرب يسوع له كل المجد, قال بأننا سنُضطهد من العالم لأننا نحمل اسمه, ومن يثبت في النهاية فسينال الحياة الأبدية.



> *لماذا ترك الله ابنائه واحبائه لا  يملكون السيطره على الارض المقدسه التى وعد الله بتوارثها فى رؤيا دنيال  ؟؟*


آيات لو سمحت


> *الا ترون انكم معذبون الان فى تلك  الارض ؟؟ *


مرة ثانية أقول لك : من أين أتيت بهذا الكلام ؟؟!! وماذا تقصد بتلك الأرض ؟؟ أي أرض ؟؟ أرض الموعد ؟؟
على العموم راجع الإجابة الأولى.


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (23 فبراير 2010)

*أعتقد ان الأستاذ إبن لادن لم يأتي الى اوربا مرة لكي يرى التعذيب والعشوائية والتخلف المسيطر على اوربا *
*لم يذهب الى امريكا ليرى التعذيب !!!*

*شيء غريب !!!*


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> سؤال هو سؤال ذو خلفيه اسلاميه
> 
> ونظرا لعدم سماح القوانين فى القسم باستخدام ايات قرانيه ساقول المعنى وفيه السؤال
> 
> ...



سؤال جميل...

لأن الرب قالها صريحة أن مملكته ليست من هذا العالم...و أنه أعد لنا مكاناً في السماء، حيث لا يوجد خطية و لا موت و لا حزن و لا ألم...الأرض صارت ملعونة بسبب خطية آدم...و بسبب الخطية، و أن الشيطان يسيطر عليه، فهو مليء بالحزن و الألم...و ذلك لأن البشر يحبون الشيطان أكثر من الله...يمكنه أن يعطينا مملكة هنا...لكنه أعطانا ما هو أفضل..."ما لم تره عين، لم تسمع به أذن و لم يخطر على قلب بشر، ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه"

أما في هذا العالم، فالهدف هو أن نعرف الناس بالله...و كم أحب العالم و مات لأجل كل واحد منا، و أنه ينتظر خلاص كل أحد، ليعطيه الخيرات الموعودة..

و هذه الأرض المقدسة ليست هنا...بل في السماء

"كمجهولين ونحن معروفون.كمائتين وها نحن نحيا.كمؤدبين ونحن غير مقتولين
كحزانى ونحن دائما فرحون.كفقراء ونحن نغني كثيرين.كأن لا شيء لنا ونحن نملك كل شيء"
(2 كو 6: 9- 10)

و ليس معنى ذلك انه سيتركنا هنا...لكن هذا العالم المؤقت له أهدافه كما قلت...

المسيحيين أكثرية و في كل مكان...و مع ذلك قليلون هم المسيحيون حقاً...
و دعني أسألك الآن، هل توجد فئة واحدة ليست مستضعفة؟!

المسلمون كمثال نسبة كبيرة منهم لا تعرف حتى القراءة...و تعيش في فقر مدقع منذ قرون...فأين العزة في ذلك؟ و حتى لو كانوا أكثرية...هل كثيرون منهم يحبون الله حقاً؟!
من كثر ما نسمع تعليقات "هؤلاء لا يمثلون الإسلام" و من كثر دعوات الناس إلى العودة للدين، أظن أن كثيرون لا يحملون من الإسلام سوى اسمه، و زيه،  و فوائده من طاعة للحاكم و تمييز و خلافه


----------



## geegoo (23 فبراير 2010)

*تعقيب بسيط ....
البنوة لله متاحة و مفتوحة للعالم أجمع .....
قبولها من عدمه هو اختيار بشري خاضع للارادة البشرية الحرة التي تعلمنا المسيحية أنها من ثوابت علاقة الله بالانسان ...
فالهنا القدوس يعطي للجميع الفرصة تلو الأخري لكنه لا يفرض القبول علي أحد ....*


----------



## alaakamel30 (23 فبراير 2010)

يا استاذ بن لادن عهدى بك انك تملك من الحكمة اكثر من ذلك
اولا يا اخى من قال لك اننا ضعفاء وهل الضعف يعنى عدم القدرة؟
طيب عمليا ومن جهة القوة العالم المسيحى هو الأقوى عسكريا
ومن جهة التقدم التكنولوجى هو الاكثر تقدما ورقيا
ومن جهة الإقتصاد هو الأغنى ماديا بل ويتصدق على العالم الإسلامى
ولكن المسيحى لا ينظر الى كل هذا بعين القوة فبولس الرسول يقول " حينما انا ضعيف حينئذ انا قوى " اى ان ضعفنا يظهر قوة الله فينا ، بمعنى آخر النور لا يظهر إلا إذا كان هناك ظلام، كما ان السيد المسيح قال" فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم "
فأى ضعف تتحدث عنه إذن

ثانيا: الله لم يعدنا بأراضى مقدسة بل وعدنا بملكوت أرضى وفردوس سماوى، اما اذا كنت تقصد وعده لبنى إسرائيل بأرض فلسطين فهو لا يسرى علينا وعمليا بنى اسرائيل ما زالوا فى ارضهم المقدسة
ثالثا: اى عذاب تتحدث عنه لنا فى الأرض؟
اخيرا لا يوجد وعد من الله باننا سنملك أراضى ودول بل وعد بأن كلمته هى التى ستنتشر فى الأرض كلها، كما اننا لا نؤمن بما تقوله عن إصطفاء الله لنا، الله لم يصطفى أحد فالمسيح جاء من أجل فداء الكل بما فيهم أنت شخصيا شريطةٍ أن تؤمن به

سلام يسوع المسيح اترك لك


----------



## Desperado_3d (23 فبراير 2010)

الأخ المبارك alaakamel30
ردك كافي و وافي
ليستخدمك الله لمجد اسمه القدوس.
سلام و نعمة المسيح معكم دائماً.


----------



## alaakamel30 (23 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك اخى ديسبرادو على ثناءك الذى لا أستحقه
ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليك
سلام ونعمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 فبراير 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> اذا كان الله يحبكم وانتم منه وكأنكم ابنائه لماذا الله يترك احبائه وابنائه مستضعفين فى الارض هكذا
> 
> لماذا ترك الله ابنائه واحبائه لا يملكون السيطره على الارض المقدسه التى وعد الله بتوارثها فى رؤيا دنيال  ؟؟
> 
> الا ترون انكم معذبون الان فى تلك الارض ؟؟



الاخ الفاضل اسامة بن لادن 

هل تشاهد الان دورة الالعاب الاولمبية الشتوية في (فانكوفر ) كندا ؟؟
هل شاهدت تدريب اي لاعب يتم تجهيزه لخوض مسابقات عالمية مثل الاولمبياد او المسابقات الاخرى ؟؟

اثناء هذه التدريبات ، قد يبدو لمن يشاهد المدرب اثناء اعداده للاعب من بعيد انه يقسو عليه ، فيرى الالم والتعب والجهد على وجه اللاعب الصغير . 
ولكن هل فعلا المدرب يكره اللاعب وهو يجهزه لخوض المسابقات الشاقة ؟؟

هل رأيت شكل اللاعب وهو يحتضن مدربه بعد تحقيق الانجاز والفوز الكبير ؟؟

هذه مجرد صورة او لمحة بسيطة لتصوير كيف يقوم المدرب على تدريب اللاعب الذي يحبه .

فما بالك بالاب الذي يحب ابنه ؟؟ هل يدربه تدريبا يبدو لك وكأنه شاق او وكأنه يعاقبه ولا يحبه ؟؟؟

الاجابة على سؤالك في الكتاب المقدس يقول :

(5 وَقَدْ نَسِيتُمُ الْوَعْظَ الَّذِي يُخَاطِبُكُمْ كَبَنِينَ: «يَا ابْنِي  لاَ تَحْتَقِرْ تَأْدِيبَ الرَّبِّ، وَلاَ تَخُرْ إِذَا وَبَّخَكَ. 
6  لأَنَّ الَّذِي يُحِبُّهُ الرَّبُّ يُؤَدِّبُهُ، وَيَجْلِدُ كُلَّ ابْنٍ  يَقْبَلُهُ». 
7 إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَحْتَمِلُونَ التَّأْدِيبَ  يُعَامِلُكُمُ اللهُ كَالْبَنِينَ. فَأَيُّ ابْنٍ لاَ يُؤَدِّبُهُ أَبُوهُ؟  
8 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ بِلاَ تَأْدِيبٍ، قَدْ صَارَ الْجَمِيعُ  شُرَكَاءَ فِيهِ، فَأَنْتُمْ نُغُولٌ لاَ بَنُونَ. 
9 ثُمَّ قَدْ كَانَ  لَنَا آبَاءُ أَجْسَادِنَا مُؤَدِّبِينَ، وَكُنَّا نَهَابُهُمْ. أَفَلاَ  نَخْضَعُ بِالأَوْلَى جِدّاً لأَبِي الأَرْوَاحِ، فَنَحْيَا؟ 
10 لأَنَّ  أُولَئِكَ أَدَّبُونَا أَيَّاماً قَلِيلَةً حَسَبَ اسْتِحْسَانِهِمْ،  وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلأَجْلِ الْمَنْفَعَةِ، لِكَيْ نَشْتَرِكَ فِي  قَدَاسَتِهِ. 
11 وَلَكِنَّ كُلَّ تَأْدِيبٍ فِي الْحَاضِرِ لاَ يُرَى  أَنَّهُ لِلْفَرَحِ بَلْ لِلْحَزَنِ. وَأَمَّا أَخِيراً فَيُعْطِي  الَّذِينَ يَتَدَرَّبُونَ بِهِ ثَمَرَ بِرٍّ لِلسَّلاَمِ. 
12 لِذَلِكَ  قَّوِمُوا الأَيَادِيَ الْمُسْتَرْخِيَةَ وَالرُّكَبَ الْمُخَلَّعَةَ، 
13  وَاصْنَعُوا لأَرْجُلِكُمْ مَسَالِكَ مُسْتَقِيمَةً، لِكَيْ لاَ  يَعْتَسِفَ الأَعْرَجُ، بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يُشْفَى. 
14 اِتْبَعُوا  السَّلاَمَ مَعَ الْجَمِيعِ، وَالْقَدَاسَةَ الَّتِي بِدُونِهَا لَنْ يَرَى  أَحَدٌ الرَّبَّ. )
(العبرانيين 12: 5- 14)

ارجو ان تقرأ رسالة الله بالمحبة الابوية التي تريد ان تجعل الابن قويا وليس مدلالا او خانعا ، فيبدو انك اسأت النظر والتحليل لمحبة الاب وتربيته لابنائه (الذين هم نحن ) الله لا يعذبنا ولكنه يربينا كابناء احباء ، ولا يتركنا بدون تربية كاولاد الشوارع ,


----------



## أَمَة (24 فبراير 2010)

أتمنى من الاخ *اسامة* أن يكون قد غلَّبَ نفسه وقرأ أجوبة الإخوة لأن لكل رد لون جميل ونكهة لذيذة وكلها مكملة بعضها وكلها مفيدة.

من الصعب على الإنسان الذي تحت أن يعرف ماذا يحصل فوق إذا استمر في العيش تحت ورفض اليد الممدودة له لترفعه الى فوق. وهذا ما حصل مع اليهود الذين رفضوا السيد المسيح فلم يقدروا أن يفهموا كلامه وأعماله التي كان يعملها أمامهم، فكان لهم كلامه التالي:

يوحنا 8
23 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: « *أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ أَمَّا أَنَا فَمِنْ فَوْقُ. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ**. *
24 فَقُلْتُ لَكُمْ *إِنَّكُمْ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ* تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ». 




اسامه بن لادن قال:


> اذا كان الله يحبكم وانتم منه وكأنكم ابنائه لماذا الله يترك احبائه وابنائه مستضعفين فى الارض هكذا


 
ستسغرب جدا يا *اسامة *لو قلت لك أن سؤالك ليس جديدا بل هو قديم جدا وقد سأله غيرك قبلك قبل 2000 عاما ولكن في صيغة أخرى عندما كان السيد المسيح معلقا على الصليب:

متى 27
39 وَكَانَ الْمُجْتَازُونَ يُجَدِّفُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَهُمْ يَهُزُّونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ 
40 قَائِلِينَ: «يَا نَاقِضَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَبَانِيَهُ فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ خَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ! *إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَانْزِلْ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ!». *
41 وَكَذَلِكَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضاً وَهُمْ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ مَعَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ قَالُوا: 
42 «خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ وَأَمَّا نَفْسُهُ فَمَا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهَا».* إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ مَلِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلْيَنْزِلِ الآنَ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ فَنُؤْمِنَ بِهِ! *
43 *قَدِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيُنْقِذْهُ الآنَ إِنْ أَرَادَهُ! لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: أَنَا ابْنُ اللَّهِ*!». 
49 وَأَمَّا الْبَاقُونَ فَقَالُوا: «اتْرُكْ. لِنَرَى هَلْ يَأْتِي إِيلِيَّا يُخَلِّصُهُ». 

ولكن لنرى ماذا حصل بعد

متى 27
50 فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ. 
51 وَإِذَا حِجَابُ الْهَيْكَلِ قَدِ انْشَقَّ إِلَى اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ فَوْقُ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ. *وَالأَرْضُ تَزَلْزَلَتْ وَالصُّخُورُ تَشَقَّقَتْ *
52 *وَالْقُبُورُ تَفَتَّحَتْ وَقَامَ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَجْسَادِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الرَّاقِدِينَ *
53 وَخَرَجُوا مِنَ الْقُبُورِ بَعْدَ قِيَامَتِهِ وَدَخَلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ وَظَهَرُوا لِكَثِيرِينَ. 
54 وَأَمَّا قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ يَحْرُسُونَ يَسُوعَ *فَلَمَّا رَأَوُا الزَّلْزَلَةَ وَمَا كَانَ خَافُوا جِدّاً وَقَالُوا: «حَقّاً كَانَ هَذَا ابْنَ اللَّهِ*». 


وأيضا ماذا حدث في اليوم الثالث 

متى 28
1 وَبَعْدَ السَّبْتِ عِنْدَ فَجْرِ أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ *جَاءَتْ* مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَمَرْيَمُ الأُخْرَى *لِتَنْظُرَا الْقَبْرَ.* 
2 وَإِذَا زَلْزَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ حَدَثَتْ لأَنَّ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَاءَ وَدَحْرَجَ الْحَجَرَ عَنِ الْبَابِ وَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ. 
3 وَكَانَ مَنْظَرُهُ كَالْبَرْقِ وَلِبَاسُهُ أَبْيَضَ كَالثَّلْجِ. 
4 فَمِنْ خَوْفِهِ ارْتَعَدَ الْحُرَّاسُ وَصَارُوا كَأَمْوَاتٍ. 
5 فَقَالَ الْمَلاَكُ لِلْمَرْأَتَيْنِ: «لاَ تَخَافَا أَنْتُمَا فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمَا تَطْلُبَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَصْلُوبَ. 
6 *لَيْسَ هُوَ هَهُنَا لأَنَّهُ قَامَ كَمَا قَالَ*. هَلُمَّا انْظُرَا الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ الرَّبُّ مُضْطَجِعاً فِيهِ. 
7 *وَاذْهَبَا سَرِيعاً قُولاَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ إِنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ*. هَا هُوَ يَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. هُنَاكَ تَرَوْنَهُ. هَا أَنَا قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمَا». 
8 فَخَرَجَتَا سَرِيعاً مِنَ الْقَبْرِ بِخَوْفٍ وَفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ رَاكِضَتَيْنِ لِتُخْبِرَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ. 

اليهود الذين لم يؤمنوا به وهزئوا من "ضعفه" آمنوا به بعد قيامته وعرفوا أنه هو ابن الله.

حتى الوالي الذي حاكم السيد المسيح كان يفكر مثل تفكير هذا العالم. عندما امتنع السيد المسيح عن الدفاع عن نفسه ولم يعطه اجوبة على أسئلته ظن أن بسلطانه يمكنه أن يجبره على الكلام. 
يوحنا 19
9 فَدَخَلَ أَيْضاً إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَقَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «مِنْ أَيْنَ أَنْتَ؟» وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمْ يُعْطِهِ جَوَاباً. 
10 فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَمَا تُكَلِّمُنِي؟ أَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لِي سُلْطَاناً أَنْ أَصْلِبَكَ وَسُلْطَاناً أَنْ أُطْلِقَكَ؟» 

وعندما سبق وسأله: «أَأَنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟»
يوحنا 18
36 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «*مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ*. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلَكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا». 
37 فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ إِذاً مَلِكٌ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ تَقُولُ إِنِّي مَلِكٌ. *لِهَذَا قَدْ وُلِدْتُ أَنَا وَلِهَذَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي*». 


مملكة ابناء الله يا* اسامة* ليست من هذا العالم، وهم في هذا العالم ليس للمجد الباطل والسلطة والقوة والغلبة بل ليشهدون للحق.

وليباركك الرب ويفتح عقلك وقلبك لتفهم كلمته المقدسة.


----------



## yousef5 (24 فبراير 2010)

انا عايز اعرف حاجه من الاخ اللي بتناقشوه 

انت عامل اسمك كده اذاي ؟!!!!! ************

انا مش عارف انتم بتنقشو واحد بالاسم ده اذاي؟؟!!!!!!!!


----------



## أَمَة (24 فبراير 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> انا مش عارف انتم بتنقشو واحد بالاسم ده اذاي؟؟!!!!!!!!


 
لا يهمنا الإسم يا *يوسف*. لا نناقش بل نحاول أن نريه نور المسيح.
الم يمت المسيح من أجله أيضا؟

[Q-BIBLE] لوقا الأصحاح 13 العدد 16 *وَهَذِهِ وَهِيَ ابْنَةُ إِبْرَهِيمَ قَدْ رَبَطَهَا الشَّيْطَانُ* ثَمَانِيَ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً *أَمَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تُحَلَّ مِنْ هَذَا الرِّبَاطِ* فِي يَوْمِ السَّبْتِ؟» 
[/Q-BIBLE]http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Luke/13http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Luke/13


----------



## Twin (24 فبراير 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*أخ أسامة .....*​*الكل أجاباك والكل كفي ..... والباقي هو أنت ....*
*ولكن لي سؤال لك ............. *
*ما معني الضعف والعجز من وجهة نظرك .... وما معني التعذيب ؟ ولماذا طبقت هذا هلي المسيحين -أبناء الله بالحقيقة- ؟*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## نصر 29 (24 فبراير 2010)

twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> 
> *أخ أسامة .....*​*الكل أجاباك والكل كفي ..... والباقي هو أنت ....*
> *ولكن لي سؤال لك ............. *
> ...



تأخرت فى التعقيب عليكم ولكن لانشغالى من يوم امس  

وانا اعلم انكم تقولن انكم ابناء الله مجازا ولم اقل انكم تقولون انها بنوة نسب 

سأعود بأذن الله اليوم لاحقا لاستكمال الحوار ... وللجميع شكرى على الردود والتفعال


----------



## نصر 29 (24 فبراير 2010)

***************
وبعد ..

ساحاول ان اضعكم فى الصوره معى اكثر .. وسأكون شاكرا اذا اتسعت الصدور 

لنرى معا سفر دانيال الاصحاح الثانى :-

حلم نبوخذنصر

1وفي السنة الثانية من ملك نبوخذنصر ، حلم نبوخذنصر أحلاما ، فانزعجت روحه وطار عنه نومه 2فأمر الملك بأن يستدعى المجوس والسحرة والعرافون والكلدانيون ليخبروا الملك بأحلامه . فأتوا ووقفوا أمام الملك 3فقال لهم الملك : قد حلمت حلما وانزعجت روحي لمعرفة الحلم 4فكلم الكلدانيون الملك بالأرامية : عش أيها الملك إلى الأبد . أخبر عبيدك بالحلم فنبين تعبيره 5فأجاب الملك وقال للكلدانيين : قد خرج مني القول : إن لم تنبئوني بالحلم وبتعبيره ، تصيرون إربا إربا وتجعل بيوتكم مزبلة 6وإن بينتم الحلم وتعبيره ، تنالون من قبلي هدايا وحلاوين وإكراما عظيما . فبينوا لي الحلم وتعبيره 7فأجابوا ثانية وقالوا : ليخبر الملك عبيده بالحلم فنبين تعبيره 8أجاب الملك وقال : إني أعلم يقينا أنكم تكتسبون وقتا ، إذ رأيتم أن القول قد خرج مني 9بأنه إن لم تنبئوني بالحلم فقضاؤكم واحد . لأنكم قد اتفقتم على كلام كذب وفاسد لتتكلموا به قدامي إلى أن يتحول الوقت . فأخبروني بالحلم ، فأعلم أنكم تبينون لي تعبيره 10أجاب الكلدانيون قدام الملك وقالوا : ليس على الأرض إنسان يستطيع أن يبين أمر الملك . لذلك ليس ملك عظيم ذو سلطان سأل أمرا مثل هذا من مجوسي أو ساحر أو كلداني 11والأمر الذي يطلبه الملك عسر ، وليس آخر يبينه قدام الملك غير الآلهة الذين ليست سكناهم مع البشر 12لأجل ذلك غضب الملك واغتاظ جدا وأمر بإبادة كل حكماء بابل 13فخرج الأمر ، وكان الحكماء يقتلون . فطلبوا دانيآل وأصحابه ليقتلوهم 14حينئذ أجاب دانيآل بحكمة وعقل لأريوخ رئيس شرط الملك الذي خرج ليقتل حكماء بابل ، أجاب وقال لأريوخ قائد الملك 15لماذا اشتد الأمر من قبل الملك ؟ . حينئذ أخبر أريوخ دانيآل بالأمر 16فدخل دانيآل وطلب من الملك أن يعطيه وقتا فيبين للملك التعبير 17حينئذ مضى دانيآل إلى بيته ، وأعلم حننيا وميشائيل وعزريا أصحابه بالأمر 18ليطلبوا المراحم من قبل إله السماوات من جهة هذا السر ، لكي لا يهلك دانيآل وأصحابه مع سائر حكماء بابل 19حينئذ لدانيآل كشف السر في رؤيا الليل . فبارك دانيآل إله السماوات 20أجاب دانيآل وقال : ليكن اسم الله مباركا من الأزل وإلى الأبد ، لأن له الحكمة والجبروت 21وهو يغير الأوقات والأزمنة . يعزل ملوكا وينصب ملوكا . يعطي الحكماء حكمة ، ويعلم العارفين فهما 22هو يكشف العمائق والأسرار . يعلم ما هو في الظلمة ، وعنده يسكن النور 23إياك يا إله آبائي أحمد ، وأسبح الذي أعطاني الحكمة والقوة وأعلمني الآن ما طلبناه منك ، لأنك أعلمتنا أمر الملك 24فمن أجل ذلك دخل دانيآل إلى أريوخ الذي عينه الملك لإبادة حكماء بابل ، مضى وقال له هكذا : لا تبد حكماء بابل . أدخلني إلى قدام الملك فأبين للملك التعبير 

دانيال يفسر الحلم

25حينئذ دخل أريوخ بدانيآل إلى قدام الملك مسرعا وقال له هكذا : قد وجدت رجلا من بني سبي يهوذا الذي يعرف الملك بالتعبير 26أجاب الملك وقال لدانيآل ، الذي اسمه بلطشاصر : هل تستطيع أنت على أن تعرفني بالحلم الذي رأيت ، وبتعبيره 27أجاب دانيآل قدام الملك وقال : السر الذي طلبه الملك لا تقدر الحكماء ولا السحرة ولا المجوس ولا المنجمون على أن يبينوه للملك 28لكن يوجد إله في السماوات كاشف الأسرار ، وقد عرف الملك نبوخذنصر ما يكون في الأيام الأخيرة . حلمك ورؤيا رأسك على فراشك هو هذا 29أنت يا أيها الملك أفكارك على فراشك صعدت إلى ما يكون من بعد هذا ، وكاشف الأسرار يعرفك بما يكون 30أما أنا فلم يكشف لي هذا السر لحكمة في أكثر من كل الأحياء ، ولكن لكي يعرف الملك بالتعبير ، ولكي تعلم أفكار قلبك 31أنت أيها الملك كنت تنظر وإذا بتمثال عظيم . هذا التمثال العظيم البهي جدا وقف قبالتك ، ومنظره هائل 32رأس هذا التمثال من ذهب جيد . صدره وذراعاه من فضة . بطنه وفخذاه من نحاس 33ساقاه من حديد . قدماه بعضهما من حديد والبعض من خزف 34كنت تنظر إلى أن قطع حجر بغير يدين ، فضرب التمثال على قدميه اللتين من حديد وخزف فسحقهما 35فانسحق حينئذ الحديد والخزف والنحاس والفضة والذهب معا ، وصارت كعصافة البيدر في الصيف ، فحملتها الريح فلم يوجد لها مكان . أما الحجر الذي ضرب التمثال فصار جبلا كبيرا وملأ الأرض كلها 36هذا هو الحلم . فنخبر بتعبيره قدام الملك 37أنت أيها الملك ملك ملوك ، لأن إله السماوات أعطاك مملكة واقتدارا وسلطانا وفخرا 38وحيثما يسكن بنو البشر ووحوش البر وطيور السماء دفعها ليدك وسلطك عليها جميعها . فأنت هذا الرأس من ذهب 39وبعدك تقوم مملكة أخرى أصغر منك ومملكة ثالثة أخرى من نحاس فتتسلط على كل الأرض 40وتكون مملكة رابعة صلبة كالحديد ، لأن الحديد يدق ويسحق كل شيء . وكالحديد الذي يكسر تسحق وتكسر كل هؤلاء 41وبما رأيت القدمين والأصابع بعضها من خزف والبعض من حديد ، فالمملكة تكون منقسمة ، ويكون فيها قوة الحديد من حيث إنك رأيت الحديد مختلطا بخزف الطين 42وأصابع القدمين بعضها من حديد والبعض من خزف ، فبعض المملكة يكون قويا والبعض قصما 43وبما رأيت الحديد مختلطا بخزف الطين ، فإنهم يختلطون بنسل الناس ، ولكن لا يتلاصق هذا بذاك ، كما أن الحديد لا يختلط بالخزف 44وفي أيام هؤلاء الملوك ، يقيم إله السماوات مملكة لن تنقرض أبدا ، وملكها لا يترك لشعب آخر ، وتسحق وتفني كل هذه الممالك ، وهي تثبت إلى الأبد 45لأنك رأيت أنه قد قطع حجر من جبل لا بيدين ، فسحق الحديد والنحاس والخزف والفضة والذهب . الله العظيم قد عرف الملك ما سيأتي بعد هذا . الحلم حق وتعبيره يقين 46حينئذ خر نبوخذنصر على وجهه وسجد لدانيآل ، وأمر بأن يقدموا له تقدمة وروائح سرور 47فأجاب الملك دانيآل وقال : حقا إن إلهكم إله الآلهة ورب الملوك وكاشف الأسرار ، إذ استطعت على كشف هذا السر 48حينئذ عظم الملك دانيآل وأعطاه عطايا كثيرة ، وسلطه على كل ولاية بابل وجعله رئيس الشحن على جميع حكماء بابل 49فطلب دانيآل من الملك ، فولى شدرخ وميشخ وعبدنغو على أعمال ولاية بابل . أما دانيآل فكان في باب الملك 

__________

دانيال 2: 1- 49

التفسير >>>

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...anial/Tafseer-Sefr-Daniel__01-Chapter-02.html

والسؤال بصيغه اخرى ... كيف للأنسان ان يصدق تلك النبؤه وهذا التفسير سواء كان هذا الانسان مسلما او نصرانيا 

وقد تجاهلت النبؤه او دعونى اكون منصفا ليست النبؤه التى تجاهلت فلعل من فسر هو الذى تجاهل انا لن اتعرض لتفسير اى نص بنفسى حتى لا يقول قائل انت تفسر الكتاب المقدس على هواك ... لا الان هذا نص الكتاب المقدس وهذا تفسير معتمد 

وارجع لنقطة التجاهل لأقول كيف تجاهل المفسر او ربما النص فى الكتاب المقدس نفسه كيف تجاهل هذا او ذاك دين وحضاره قائمه على نفس ارض النبؤه للأن 

وممتده منذ ما يزيد على 1400 سنه 
الم تنتهى المملكه الرومانيه على ايدى المسلمين سنة 636م 
الم تقع احداث هذا الاصحاح سنة 603 قبل الميلاد كما فى التفسير 

فاذا قلنا ان مجموع الاربع ممالك (بابل و فارس و اليونانيه والرومانيه ) محصلتها تقريبا 1200سنه

ومن المعروف تاريخيا ان كل واحده قامت على انقاض الاخرى ويعزز هذا الاصحاح تلك الحقيقه

واذا قلنا اننا الان سنة 2010 م وانهارت الدوله الرومانيه سنة 636م بعد معركه اليرموك بقياده خالد بن الوليد فيكون محصله عمر الدوله الاسلاميه 1400 سنه تقريبا 

بما يعنى اكثر من عمر الاربع ممالك مجتمعه وقامت على انقاض الممالك الاربع فالى اليوم ارض فارس والعراق ومصر ولبيا وتركيا وانتهت بخروج هرقل من سوريا والشام كله 

فهل من المنطقى ان نصدق ان نبؤه حقيقيه تهمل ذكر دين ودوله تمتد على نفس الارض اكثر من 1400 عام دون ذكر 

ولو حتى ذكرها على انها من الممالك الشريره مثل الاربعه الباقين .......


----------



## نصر 29 (24 فبراير 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> 44وفي أيام هؤلاء الملوك ، يقيم إله السماوات مملكة لن تنقرض أبدا ، وملكها لا يترك لشعب آخر ، وتسحق وتفني كل هذه الممالك ، وهي تثبت إلى الأبد


 
وبهذا دعونى ااخذ هذه المره اقتباس من نفسى 

وهى تلك الايه رقم 44

اذا تقول بأن هناك شعب اخر ومملكه اخرى لن تنقرض ابدا وملكها لا يترك لشعب اخر وتسحق كل هذه الممالك .. اى الممالك الاربعه 

واعتذر اذا كان للموضوع تفريعات كثيره ولكن لكى نلم بجميعها 

والان اتضح سؤالى الذى كان فى اول الموضوع وهو اذا كنت انتم هذا الشعب الذى سيسحق تلك الممالك فالتاريخ يقول انكم لم تملكوا من تلك الارض شيئا 

ومن ملك ارضهم هم المسلمون ومن هزم الرومان فى معركه اليرموك هم المسلمون

ومن هزم الفرس فى معركه القادسيه هم المسلمون 

والمسلمون هم من ملكوا تلك الارض الى الان 

اما اذا قلتم بأن المقصود هو انتم فعلا ولكن مملكتكم فى الملكوت السماوى 

فبهذا تصير النبؤه غير مطابقه للواقع لأنها تجاهلت الى الان فقط 1400 سنه


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 فبراير 2010)

الاخ اسامة بن لادن

هل تريد ان تفهم التفسير الذي فسره دانيال ، ام تريد ان تفسر بطريقتك انت ؟؟؟ 



اسامه بن لادن قال:


> والان اتضح سؤالى الذى كان فى اول الموضوع وهو اذا كنت انتم هذا الشعب الذى  سيسحق تلك الممالك فالتاريخ يقول انكم لم تملكوا من تلك الارض شيئا
> 
> ومن ملك ارضهم هم المسلمون ومن هزم الرومان فى معركه اليرموك هم المسلمون
> 
> ...




تعال نقرأ تفسير دانيال كما تفضلت :


> فأنت  هذا الرأس من ذهب 39وبعدك تقوم مملكة أخرى أصغر منك ومملكة ثالثة أخرى من  نحاس فتتسلط على كل الأرض 40وتكون مملكة رابعة صلبة كالحديد ، لأن الحديد  يدق ويسحق كل شيء . وكالحديد الذي يكسر تسحق وتكسر كل هؤلاء 41وبما رأيت  القدمين والأصابع بعضها من خزف والبعض من حديد ، فالمملكة تكون منقسمة ،  ويكون فيها قوة الحديد من حيث إنك رأيت الحديد مختلطا بخزف الطين 42وأصابع  القدمين بعضها من حديد والبعض من خزف ، فبعض المملكة يكون قويا والبعض قصما  43وبما رأيت الحديد مختلطا بخزف الطين ، فإنهم يختلطون بنسل الناس ، ولكن  لا يتلاصق هذا بذاك ، كما أن الحديد لا يختلط بالخزف 44وفي أيام هؤلاء  الملوك ، يقيم إله السماوات مملكة لن تنقرض أبدا ، وملكها لا يترك لشعب آخر  ، وتسحق وتفني كل هذه الممالك ، وهي تثبت إلى الأبد 45لأنك رأيت أنه قد  قطع حجر من جبل لا بيدين ، فسحق الحديد والنحاس والخزف والفضة والذهب .



تعال احسب لنا من المملكة البابلية 
بعدها بثلاث ممالك ،متحدة ، تنقسم المملكة الى اربعة ممالك 
وفي زمن هؤلاء الملوك الاربعة تتحقق النبؤة .

تعال نرجع للتاريخ ونحتكم .

مملكة بابل 
بعدها مملكة فارس ومادي 
بعدها المملكة اليونانية 
بعدها المملكة الرومانية ، التي انقسمت الى اربع ممالك متفرقة .

ما هو الزمن الذي كانت انقسمت فيه  المملكة الرومانية الى اربعة ممالك ؟؟

ومن هو هذا الحجر الذي قطع بغير يد ؟؟ اليس هو المولود من عذراء بغير ذرع بشر ام هو آخر ؟؟


----------



## Desperado_3d (24 فبراير 2010)

باسم الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس الأله الواحد آمين.
أخي العزيز أسامة, لنحاول أن نأخذ ما تقوله شيئاً فشيئاً :
ما أقوله هو رأيي حسب ما فهمت أنا, وإذا كان هناك خطأ ما, فأرجو من الأخوة المباركين تصحيحي


> اذا تقول بأن هناك شعب اخر ومملكه  اخرى لن تنقرض ابدا وملكها لا يترك لشعب اخر وتسحق كل هذه الممالك .. اى  الممالك الاربعه


الرقم أربعة يرمز لكل العالم, وليس حرفياً أربعة ممالك.
والتفسير حسب القمص أنطونيوس فكري :
* ملاحظة : 


> ولاحظ أن المسيح ولد في أيام  عظمة الدولة الرومانية (الأرجل الحديد) ولكنه ضرب التمثال على قدميه اللتين من  حديد وخزف فسحقهما. ففي مجيء المسيح سيبيد العالم وسيكون هذا في أيام الكتلتين  الحديد والخزف أي في الصورة الجديدة التي تظهر بها الدولة الرومانية. وفي مجئ  المسيح الثاني سيبيد الأثيم بنفخة فمه (2تس8:2) ومعه هؤلاء الملوك الذين ساندوه.   وبمجيء المسيح الثاني ستنتهي هيئة هذا العالم وتزول السماء والأرض، وهذا هو  التطبيق الكامل لهذه النبوة أي زوال كل ملك عالمي والخضوع الكامل لله الملك الوحيد الحقيقي، أي أن الله سيؤسس مملكته على أنقاض التمثال أي كل الدول التي  حركها الشيطان لمقاومة الله.  ويتفق قول دانيال فحملتها الريح فلم يوجد لها مكان (35:2) مع (2تس8:2) "يبيد  الأثيم بنفخة فمه".





> *وكون الأصابع تشير لملوك فهذا يتضح من (دا 44:2) أي أنه في أيام العشرة ملوك  يبيد الله صورة هذا العالم ليؤسس ملكوته الأبدي بعد أن يأتي في مجيئه الثاني. فمجيئه  الأول وتجسده كان في أيام مجد الدولة الرومانية وهي على صورتها القديمة. ومجيئه  الثاني سيكون في أيام الشكل الجديد للدولة الرومانية أي التي تتكون من نفس دول  الدولة الرومانية القديمة ولكن بشكل جديد. فهي ستكون من كتلتين، كل كتلة متحدة  بصورة ما، هذه هي الأرجل الاثنين، لكن الدول لها شخصيتها المتفردة داخل هذا الاتحاد.*





> والان اتضح سؤالى الذى كان فى اول  الموضوع وهو اذا كنت انتم هذا الشعب الذى  سيسحق تلك الممالك فالتاريخ يقول  انكم لم تملكوا من تلك الارض شيئا


رأيي : مما اتضح لي أن الرب يسوع هو الذي سيسحق العالم الذي هو تحت سيطرة الشيطان, وذلك عند مجيئه الثاني (يعني نهاية العالم), أي لايوجد مُلك أرضي بعد الآن.
بصورة أوضح : لم يعد الأمر قضية شعب سيسحق الأخر و يكون هو المسيطر, شعب الله (المؤمن) سينال الحياة الأبدية, هذا هو القصد, أي أن كل مقاصد الشيطان وكل من يتبعه سيذهب للجحيم وينتهي حكمه للأبد.


> ومن ملك ارضهم هم المسلمون ومن هزم  الرومان فى معركه اليرموك هم المسلمون
> ومن هزم الفرس فى معركه القادسيه هم المسلمون
> والمسلمون هم من ملكوا تلك الارض الى الان


مما أوضحت لك أن القضية ليست ممالك أرضية بعد الآن.
على فكرة, أين يسيطر المسلمون على أرض الرومان ؟؟!


> اما اذا قلتم بأن المقصود  هو انتم  فعلا ولكن مملكتكم فى الملكوت السماوى
> فبهذا تصير النبؤه غير مطابقه للواقع لأنها تجاهلت الى الان فقط 1400 سنه


لم أفهم ماذا تعني صراحةً, ما علاقة النبوءة بملككم ؟؟


----------



## نصر 29 (25 فبراير 2010)

*****************


وبعد ..... 

نبدأ بالاستاذ نيو مان 




new_man قال:


> الاخ اسامة بن لادن





new_man قال:


> هل تريد ان تفهم التفسير الذي فسره دانيال ، ام تريد ان تفسر بطريقتك انت ؟؟؟



انا لا اريد اى تفسير بطريقتى الشخصيه ولا اريد اى تفسير بطريقه اسلاميه ولا غيرها 

انت ترى جئت بالنصوص من الكتاب المقدس وفيه النبؤه 

ثم اتيت بتفاسير معتمده .. وكل ما اريده ان نقارن ما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس بنائا على التفسيرات المعتمده لديكم .. ونقارنه بالواقع 



new_man قال:


> تعال نقرأ تفسير دانيال كما تفضلت :
> 
> 
> تعال احسب لنا من المملكة البابلية
> ...



اوك نحسب ونرجع للتاريخ هذا ما اريده .. قياس النبؤه على الواقع هو ما علينا فعله 



new_man قال:


> مملكة بابل
> بعدها مملكة فارس ومادي
> بعدها المملكة اليونانية
> بعدها المملكة الرومانية ، التي انقسمت الى اربع ممالك متفرقة .
> ...


 
اتفق معك فى ترتيب الممالك كما رتبتها انت هكذا فهذا الترتيب الواقعى التاريخى وكذلك كما فى النبؤه ..
اما انقسام المملكه الرومانيه الى اربع ممالك فلا اتفق معاك فيه 
لان المملكه التى انقسمت اربعه ممالك هى اليونان >> راجع دانيال الاصحاح السابع

اما المملكه الرومانيه فقد انقسمت قسمين كما سابينه لك بالدليل الان 


new_man قال:


> ومن هو هذا الحجر الذي قطع بغير يد ؟؟ اليس هو المولود من عذراء بغير ذرع بشر ام هو آخر ؟؟


 
لا مسألة ان الحجر المقطوع بغير يد دى سيبها على جنب شويه لأنها تقبل اكثر من تأويل دعنا اولا نسرد الوقائع التاريخيه ونرى مدى تطابقها مع النبؤه وهذا هو الفيصل الذى سيوصلنا الى الحجر الذى قطع بغير يد ... فالنص ليس صريحا النص لم يقل ان الحجر هو فلان ولا دانيال قال .. انما هو عزاه الى من سيقيم المملكه الاخيره بعد الرابعه سواء كانت هذه المملكه على الارض ام انها ارث الملكوت السماوى.. فتسطيع انت تقول هو المسيح واستطيع انا اقول محمد ويستطيع البوذى يقول المقصود هو بوذا 

كما قولت انت السرد التاريخى للوقائع هو الفيصل وانا متفق فلا تقول انه فلان .. نسرد الوقائع واقنعنى انه المسيح .....








desperado_3d قال:


> باسم الآب و الأبن و الروح القدس الأله الواحد آمين.
> أخي العزيز أسامة, لنحاول أن نأخذ ما تقوله شيئاً فشيئاً :
> ما أقوله هو رأيي حسب ما فهمت أنا, وإذا كان هناك خطأ ما, فأرجو من الأخوة المباركين تصحيحي
> 
> ...


 
انا شخصيا لا استطيع ان اتصور كيف ان الرقم اربعه يرمز للعالم كله ولا يرمز لأربعه ممالك كما حكاها دانيال نفسه فى الاصحاح




desperado_3d قال:


> مما أوضحت لك أن القضية ليست ممالك أرضية بعد الآن.
> على فكرة, أين يسيطر المسلمون على أرض الرومان ؟؟!
> 
> لم أفهم ماذا تعني صراحةً, ما علاقة النبوءة بملككم ؟؟


 






كيف والممالك الارضيه وقعت من بعد النبؤه واخذ المسلمون الشام من الروم واخذو منهم القسطنطينيه والعراق وفارس ومصر والمغرب العربى كله

ولنرى هنا يقول فى الاصحاح 44وفي أيام هؤلاء الملوك ، يقيم إله السماوات مملكة لن تنقرض أبدا ، وملكها لا يترك لشعب آخر ، وتسحق وتفني كل هذه الممالك ، وهي تثبت إلى الأبد 

اقطتف من هذه الايه قوله 
44وفي أيام هؤلاء الملوك 

هنا يذكر انها فى ايام هؤلاء الملوك الاربع وليست فى ايام اخرى 

ولنراجع فقره من تفسير القمس انطنيوس فكرى وهى فقره مهمه جدا فى رأيي

4. الساقان الحديد: هي الدولة الرومانية التي جاء المسيح في أيامها ليؤسس مملكته. وكانت الدولة الرومانية دولة قوية كالحديد سادت لعصور طويلة بعد أن حطمت الدولة اليونانية. ولكنها لم تستطع أن تغير الثقافة اليونانية ولا اللغة اليونانية لقرون عديدة. وهي التي أنهت الدولة اليهودية وأحرقت أورشليم والهيكل، وهي التي عذبت المسيحيين لعدة قرون. وفي نهايتها بدأت تضعف وتنقسم فصارت كأصابع القدمين، وبعض هذه الأقسام كان قوياً وبعضها كان ضعيفاً كالخزف. والإمبراطورية الضخمة نظراً لأنها جمعت فيها دولاً متحضرة وقبائل برابرة، كان الظن أن يجتمعوا في دولة واحدة، ولكنهم لم يجتمعوا أبداً بل صاروا سبباً في إنهيار الإمبراطورية كلها، فلم تستطع أن تقف في وجه العرب بل هم قد حطموها.

____________________

هنا يقول القمص انطنيوس ان المسيح جاء والدوله الرومانيه قائمه وظلت باقيه بعد المسيح وحرقت وعذبت اليهود والمسيحين 
وحرقت اورشليم (القدس) واحرقت الهيكل وظلت تعذب المسيحيين لعدة قرون وهذا ما يؤكده التاريخ الفعلى والوقائع
ويتابع القمص انطنيوس بنظره متمعنه فى تفسير الايات ويلفت نظرنا بأن الساقان الحديد هما الدوله الرومانيه فى بدايتها 
ثم عندما تصبح القدمين اجزاء من حديد واجزاء من خزف فهى ايضا الدوله الرومانيه ولكن حين وهنت
وفى نهاية عهدها 
ويبين القمص انطنيوس هنا بأن الحديد والخزف وتداخلها سويا فى القدم انما هما اشاره للدول المتحضره التى كانت من مكونات الدوله الرومانيه ويرمز لها الحديد

اما الخزف فهو اشاره الى القبائل التى كانت ايضا من مكونات الدوله الرومانيه 

وكيف ان الاثنين لا يمكن ان يندمجان 

ومن هنا يتضح لنا بنائا على ما شرحه القمس انطنيوس بان السيد المسيح جاء الى الارض فى عهد الدوله الرومانيه ورحل عن الارض ايضا وهى قائمه وظلت بعده عدة قرون

وكدليل تاريخى يؤكد كلام القمص انطنيوس فى هذه النقطه بالذات 

هو انقسام الدوله الرومانيه فى اواخر عهدها ايضا الى قسمين وهما 

الدوله البيزنطيه وعاصمتها القسطنطينيه(الدوله الرومانيه الشرقيه) .. وهى تركيا الان
والدوله الرومانيه الغربيه ... وعاصمتها روما 

راجع تاريخ الامبراطوريه البيزنطيه _ المعرفه >> موثقه بمراجع تاريخيه عالميه 
http://www.marefa.org/index.php/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%85%D8%A8%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%B7%D9%88%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%A9_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%B2%D9%86%D8%B7%D9%8A%D8%A9

كما يذكر القمص فى نهاية الفقره فى انهيارها امام العرب 

وهم طبعا العرب المسلمون بقيادة خالد بن الوليد (معركة اليرموك)

وكان اخر ملوكها هو (هرقل ) حكم سنة 610م وفتح المسلمون فى عهده الشام سنة 636م الموافق سنة 15 هـ 

وفتحوا القسطنطينيه اخر معاقل تلك الدوله 

اذا يتضح لنا بعد المراجه للتفاسير والمصادر التاريخيه ان الدوله الرومانيه استمرت 6 قرون تقريبا من بعد السيد المسيح 

والان هى انتهت مما يقرب من 1400 عام تقريبا ... فما هى المملكه التى ازالتها 

وما هو الحجر الذى قطع بغير يد ... 

ومما سبق هناك ايضا تساؤل اخر .. كيف المملكه التى سيقيمها الله فوق كل الممالك ولا تبلى هى فى الملكوت السماوى .. ولا ننسى انه قال 
ان انشاء تلك المملكه سيكون فى ايام تلك الملوك

44وفي أيام هؤلاء الملوك 

فان كان علا المقصود هو المملكه السماويه فكيف سقط من النبؤه 1400 عام على الاقل 
وان كانت تلك المملكه ارضيه فما هى تلك المملكه .. ومن المقصود بالحجر
فان كان المسيح هو المقصود بالحجر الذى القى علي التمثال فهدمه فها هو المسيح اتى وذهب وظل جزء من التمثال ممثلا فى الدوله الرومانيه بعده بسته قرون 

واخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين 

......................
/COLOR]


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 فبراير 2010)

الاخ اسامة بن لادن 

تعال نشوف كلامك صحيح ام خطأ 



> نبدأ بالاستاذ نيو مان
> 
> اتفق معك فى ترتيب الممالك كما رتبتها انت هكذا فهذا الترتيب الواقعى التاريخى وكذلك كما فى النبؤه ..
> اما انقسام المملكه الرومانيه الى اربع ممالك فلا اتفق معاك فيه
> ...



اذا كان هذا هو رأيك ، فانت تحكم بأن الاحداث لا يمكن ان تتحقق في زمن محمد ، فماذا تريد بعد ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟


ولكن تعال نشوف الترتيب الصحيح للاحداث ، الحلم الذي رآه دانيال يقول


  «أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ كُنْتَ تَنْظُرُ وَإِذَا بِتِمْثَال  عَظِيمٍ. هذَا التِّمْثَالُ الْعَظِيمُ الْبَهِيُّ جِدًّا وَقَفَ  قُبَالَتَكَ، وَمَنْظَرُهُ هَائِلٌ. 32 رَأْسُ هذَا التِّمْثَالِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ جَيِّدٍ. صَدْرُهُ وَذِرَاعَاهُ  مِنْ فِضَّةٍ. بَطْنُهُ وَفَخْذَاهُ مِنْ نُحَاسٍ. 33 سَاقَاهُ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ. قَدَمَاهُ بَعْضُهُمَا مِنْ حَدِيدٍ وَالْبَعْضُ  مِنْ خَزَفٍ. 34 كُنْتَ تَنْظُرُ إِلَى أَنْ قُطِعَ حَجَرٌ بِغَيْرِ يَدَيْنِ، فَضَرَبَ  التِّمْثَالَ عَلَى قَدَمَيْهِ اللَّتَيْنِ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ وَخَزَفٍ  فَسَحَقَهُمَا. 35 فَانْسَحَقَ حِينَئِذٍ الْحَدِيدُ وَالْخَزَفُ وَالنُّحَاسُ  وَالْفِضَّةُ وَالذَّهَبُ مَعًا، وَصَارَتْ كَعُصَافَةِ الْبَيْدَرِ فِي  الصَّيْفِ، فَحَمَلَتْهَا الرِّيحُ فَلَمْ يُوجَدْ لَهَا مَكَانٌ. أَمَّا  الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي ضَرَبَ التِّمْثَالَ فَصَارَ جَبَلاً كَبِيرًا وَمَلأَ  الأَرْضَ كُلَّهَا. 36 هذَا هُوَ الْحُلْمُ. فَنُخْبِرُ بِتَعْبِيرِهِ قُدَّامَ الْمَلِكِ. 
 
المملكة الاولى 



 37 «أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ مَلِكُ مُلُوكٍ، لأَنَّ إِلهَ السَّمَاوَاتِ  أَعْطَاكَ مَمْلَكَةً وَاقْتِدَارًا وَسُلْطَانًا وَفَخْرًا. 38 وَحَيْثُمَا يَسْكُنُ بَنُو الْبَشَرِ وَوُحُوشُ الْبَرِّ وَطُيُورُ  السَّمَاءِ دَفَعَهَا لِيَدِكَ وَسَلَّطَكَ عَلَيْهَا جَمِيعِهَا. فَأَنْتَ  هذَا الرَّأْسُ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ. 

المملكة الثانية 

 39 وَبَعْدَكَ تَقُومُ مَمْلَكَةٌ أُخْرَى أَصْغَرُ مِنْكَ 



المملكة الثالثة 

 وَمَمْلَكَةٌ  ثَالِثَةٌ أُخْرَى مِنْ نُحَاسٍ فَتَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. 



المملكة الرابعة 


 40 وَتَكُونُ مَمْلَكَةٌ رَابِعَةٌ صَلْبَةٌ كَالْحَدِيدِ، لأَنَّ  الْحَدِيدَ يَدُقُّ وَيَسْحَقُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. وَكَالْحَدِيدِ الَّذِي  يُكَسِّرُ تَسْحَقُ وَتُكَسِّرُ كُلَّ هؤُلاَءِ. 41 وَبِمَا رَأَيْتَ الْقَدَمَيْنِ وَالأَصَابِعَ بَعْضُهَا مِنْ خَزَفٍ  وَالْبَعْضُ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ، فَالْمَمْلَكَةُ تَكُونُ مُنْقَسِمَةً،  وَيَكُونُ فِيهَا قُوَّةُ الْحَدِيدِ مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّكَ رَأَيْتَ  الْحَدِيدَ مُخْتَلِطًا بِخَزَفِ الطِّينِ. 42 وَأَصَابِعُ الْقَدَمَيْنِ بَعْضُهَا مِنْ حَدِيدٍ وَالْبَعْضُ مِنْ  خَزَفٍ، فَبَعْضُ الْمَمْلَكَةِ يَكُونُ قَوِيًّا وَالْبَعْضُ قَصِمًا. 43 وَبِمَا رَأَيْتَ الْحَدِيدَ مُخْتَلِطًا بِخَزَفِ الطِّينِ،  فَإِنَّهُمْ يَخْتَلِطُونَ بِنَسْلِ النَّاسِ، وَلكِنْ لاَ يَتَلاَصَقُ  هذَا بِذَاكَ، كَمَا أَنَّ الْحَدِيدَ لاَ يَخْتَلِطُ بِالْخَزَفِ. 44 وَفِي أَيَّامِ هؤُلاَءِ الْمُلُوكِ، يُقِيمُ إِلهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ  مَمْلَكَةً لَنْ تَنْقَرِضَ أَبَدًا، وَمَلِكُهَا لاَ يُتْرَكُ لِشَعْبٍ  آخَرَ، وَتَسْحَقُ وَتُفْنِي كُلَّ هذِهِ الْمَمَالِكِ، وَهِيَ تَثْبُتُ  إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 45 لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَ أَنَّهُ قَدْ قُطِعَ حَجَرٌ مِنْ جَبَل لاَ  بِيَدَيْنِ، فَسَحَقَ الْحَدِيدَ وَالنُّحَاسَ وَالْخَزَفَ وَالْفِضَّةَ  وَالذَّهَبَ. اَللهُ الْعَظِيمُ قَدْ عَرَّفَ الْمَلِكَ مَا سَيَأْتِي  بَعْدَ هذَا. اَلْحُلْمُ حَقٌّ وَتَعْبِيرُهُ يَقِينٌ».   

اذا احداث تحقيق النبؤة يتم في المملكة الرابعة 

المملكة الاولى : بابل ( الرأس من ذهب ) 
المملكة الثانية : فارس ومادي (الذراعين والصدر من فضة ) 
المملكة الثالثة : اليونان (البطن والفخذ من نحاس ) 
المملكة الرابعة : الرومان .(الرجلين من حديد ) + الاقدام من حديد وفخار .

اذا الاحداث وتحقيق النبؤة يحدث في وقت المملكة الرابعة ، وهي الرومان ، وتعال نرى ماذا يقول التاريخ عنها !!!!!!!!!!





> لا مسألة ان الحجر المقطوع بغير يد دى سيبها على جنب شويه لأنها تقبل اكثر من تأويل دعنا اولا نسرد الوقائع التاريخيه ونرى مدى تطابقها مع النبؤه وهذا هو الفيصل الذى سيوصلنا الى الحجر الذى قطع بغير يد ... فالنص ليس صريحا النص لم يقل ان الحجر هو فلان ولا دانيال قال .. انما هو عزاه الى من سيقيم المملكه الاخيره بعد الرابعه  سواء كانت هذه المملكه على الارض ام انها ارث الملكوت السماوى.. فتسطيع انت تقول هو المسيح واستطيع انا اقول محمد ويستطيع البوذى يقول المقصود هو بوذا


انا لا افسر واقول انه المسيح او غيره 
انا ارجع لكلام دانيال نفسه ، فهو يقول عنه انه المسيح .

يبدو انك لم تعرف ( او لم يقل لك الموقع الذي تنقل عنه ) ان دانيال تلقى عدة رؤى واحلام بخصوص نفس النبؤة .




> كما قولت انت السرد التاريخى للوقائع هو الفيصل وانا متفق فلا تقول انه فلان .. نسرد الوقائع واقنعنى انه المسيح .....


تعال واقرأ معي الرؤيا الاخرى لدانيال وتفسيرها !!!


 فِي السَّنَةِ الأُولَى لِبَيْلْشَاصَّرَ مَلِكِ بَابِلَ رَأَى دَانِيآلُ  حُلْماً وَرُؤَى رَأْسِهِ عَلَى فِرَاشِهِ. حِينَئِذٍ كَتَبَ الْحُلْمَ  وَأَخْبَرَ بِرَأْسِ الْكَلاَمِ. 
2 قَالَ دَانِيآلُ: [كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي  رُؤْيَايَ لَيْلاً وَإِذَا بِأَرْبَعِ رِيَاحِ السَّمَاءِ هَجَمَتْ عَلَى  الْبَحْرِ الْكَبِيرِ. 
3 وَصَعِدَ مِنَ الْبَحْرِ أَرْبَعَةُ  حَيَوَانَاتٍ عَظِيمَةٍ هَذَا مُخَالِفٌ ذَاكَ. 
4 الأَوَّلُ كَالأَسَدِ  وَلَهُ جَنَاحَا نَسْرٍ. وَكُنْتُ أَنْظُرُ حَتَّى انْتَتَفَ جَنَاحَاهُ  وَانْتَصَبَ عَنِ الأَرْضِ وَأُوقِفَ عَلَى رِجْلَيْنِ كَإِنْسَانٍ  وَأُعْطِيَ قَلْبَ إِنْسَانٍ. 
5 وَإِذَا بِحَيَوَانٍ آخَرَ ثَانٍ  شَبِيهٍ بِالدُّبِّ فَارْتَفَعَ عَلَى جَنْبٍ وَاحِدٍ وَفِي فَمِهِ ثَلاَثُ  أَضْلُعٍ بَيْنَ أَسْنَانِهِ فَقَالُوا لَهُ: [قُمْ كُلْ لَحْماً  كَثِيراً. 
6 وَبَعْدَ هَذَا كُنْتُ أَرَى وَإِذَا بِآخَرَ مِثْلِ  النَّمِرِ وَلَهُ عَلَى ظَهْرِهِ أَرْبَعَةُ أَجْنِحَةِ طَائِرٍ. وَكَانَ  لِلْحَيَوَانِ أَرْبَعَةُ رُؤُوسٍ وَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَاناً. 
7 بَعْدَ  هَذَا كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا بِحَيَوَانٍ رَابِعٍ  هَائِلٍ وَقَوِيٍّ وَشَدِيدٍ جِدّاً وَلَهُ أَسْنَانٌ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ  كَبِيرَةٌ. أَكَلَ وَسَحَقَ وَدَاسَ الْبَاقِيَ بِرِجْلَيْهِ. وَكَانَ  مُخَالِفاً لِكُلِّ الْحَيَوَانَاتِ الَّذِينَ قَبْلَهُ. وَلَهُ عَشَرَةُ  قُرُونٍ. 
8 كُنْتُ مُتَأَمِّلاً بِالْقُرُونِ وَإِذَا بِقَرْنٍ آخَرَ  صَغِيرٍ طَلَعَ بَيْنَهَا وَقُلِعَتْ ثَلاَثَةٌ مِنَ الْقُرُونِ الأُولَى  مِنْ قُدَّامِهِ وَإِذَا بِعُيُونٍ كَعُيُونِ الإِنْسَانِ فِي هَذَا  الْقَرْنِ وَفَمٍ مُتَكَلِّمٍ بِعَظَائِمَ. 
9 كُنْتُ أَرَى أَنَّهُ  وُضِعَتْ عُرُوشٌ وَجَلَسَ الْقَدِيمُ الأَيَّامِ. لِبَاسُهُ أَبْيَضُ  كَالثَّلْجِ وَشَعْرُ رَأْسِهِ كَالصُّوفِ النَّقِيِّ وَعَرْشُهُ لَهِيبُ  نَارٍ وَبَكَرَاتُهُ نَارٌ مُتَّقِدَةٌ. 
10 نَهْرُ نَارٍ جَرَى  وَخَرَجَ مِنْ قُدَّامِهِ. أُلُوفُ أُلُوفٍ تَخْدِمُهُ وَرَبَوَاتُ  رَبَوَاتٍ وُقُوفٌ قُدَّامَهُ. فَجَلَسَ الدِّينُ وَفُتِحَتِ الأَسْفَارُ. 
11  كُنْتُ أَنْظُرُ حِينَئِذٍ مِنْ أَجْلِ صَوْتِ الْكَلِمَاتِ الْعَظِيمَةِ  الَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهَا الْقَرْنُ. كُنْتُ أَرَى إِلَى أَنْ قُتِلَ  الْحَيَوَانُ وَهَلَكَ جِسْمُهُ وَدُفِعَ لِوَقِيدِ النَّارِ. 
12  أَمَّا بَاقِي الْحَيَوَانَاتِ فَنُزِعَ عَنْهُمْ سُلْطَانُهُمْ وَلَكِنْ  أُعْطُوا طُولَ حَيَاةٍ إِلَى زَمَانٍ وَوَقْتٍ. 
13 [كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي  رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ  أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ. 
14  فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَاناً وَمَجْداً وَمَلَكُوتاً لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ  الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ  مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ. 
15 [أَمَّا أَنَا  دَانِيآلَ فَحَزِنَتْ رُوحِي فِي وَسَطِ جِسْمِي وَأَفْزَعَتْنِي رُؤَى  رَأْسِي. 
16 فَاقْتَرَبْتُ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْوُقُوفِ وَطَلَبْتُ  مِنْهُ الْحَقِيقَةَ فِي كُلِّ هَذَا. فَأَخْبَرَنِي وَعَرَّفَنِي  تَفْسِيرَ الأُمُورِ: 
17 هَؤُلاَءِ الْحَيَوَانَاتُ الْعَظِيمَةُ  الَّتِي هِيَ أَرْبَعَةٌ هِيَ أَرْبَعَةُ مُلُوكٍ يَقُومُونَ عَلَى  الأَرْضِ. 
18 أَمَّا قِدِّيسُو الْعَلِيِّ فَيَأْخُذُونَ الْمَمْلَكَةَ  وَيَمْتَلِكُونَ الْمَمْلَكَةَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَإِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ.  
19 حِينَئِذٍ رُمْتُ الْحَقِيقَةَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْحَيَوَانِ  الرَّابِعِ الَّذِي كَانَ مُخَالِفاً لِكُلِّهَا وَهَائِلاً جِدّاً  وَأَسْنَانُهُ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ وَأَظْفَارُهُ مِنْ نُحَاسٍ وَقَدْ أَكَلَ  وَسَحَقَ وَدَاسَ الْبَاقِيَ بِرِجْلَيْهِ 
20 وَعَنِ الْقُرُونِ  الْعَشَرَةِ الَّتِي بِرَأْسِهِ وَعَنِ الآخَرِ الَّذِي طَلَعَ فَسَقَطَتْ  قُدَّامَهُ ثَلاَثَةٌ. وَهَذَا الْقَرْنُ لَهُ عُيُونٌ وَفَمٌ مُتَكَلِّمٌ  بِعَظَائِمَ وَمَنْظَرُهُ أَشَدُّ مِنْ رُفَقَائِهِ. 
21 وَكُنْتُ  أَنْظُرُ وَإِذَا هَذَا الْقَرْنُ يُحَارِبُ الْقِدِّيسِينَ فَغَلَبَهُمْ 
22  حَتَّى جَاءَ الْقَدِيمُ الأَيَّامِ وَأُعْطِيَ الدِّينُ لِقِدِّيسِيِ  الْعَلِيِّ وَبَلَغَ الْوَقْتُ فَامْتَلَكَ الْقِدِّيسُونَ الْمَمْلَكَةَ].  
23 فَقَالَ: [أَمَّا الْحَيَوَانُ الرَّابِعُ فَتَكُونُ مَمْلَكَةٌ  رَابِعَةٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مُخَالِفَةٌ لِسَائِرِ الْمَمَالِكِ فَتَأْكُلُ  الأَرْضَ كُلَّهَا وَتَدُوسُهَا وَتَسْحَقُهَا. 
24 وَالْقُرُونُ  الْعَشَرَةُ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْمَمْلَكَةِ هِيَ عَشَرَةُ مُلُوكٍ يَقُومُونَ  وَيَقُومُ بَعْدَهُمْ آخَرُ وَهُوَ مُخَالِفٌ الأَوَّلِينَ وَيُذِلُّ  ثَلاَثَةَ مُلُوكٍ. 
25 وَيَتَكَلَّمُ بِكَلاَمٍ ضِدَّ الْعَلِيِّ  وَيُبْلِي قِدِّيسِي الْعَلِيِّ وَيَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ يُغَيِّرُ الأَوْقَاتَ  وَالسُّنَّةَ وَيُسَلَّمُونَ لِيَدِهِ إِلَى زَمَانٍ وَأَزْمِنَةٍ وَنِصْفِ  زَمَانٍ. 
26 فَيَجْلِسُ الدِّينُ وَيَنْزِعُونَ عَنْهُ سُلْطَانَهُ  لِيَفْنُوا وَيَبِيدُوا إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى. 
27 وَالْمَمْلَكَةُ  وَالسُّلْطَانُ وَعَظَمَةُ الْمَمْلَكَةِ تَحْتَ كُلِّ السَّمَاءِ تُعْطَى  لِشَعْبِ قِدِّيسِي الْعَلِيِّ. مَلَكُوتُهُ مَلَكُوتٌ أَبَدِيٌّ وَجَمِيعُ  السَّلاَطِينِ إِيَّاهُ يَعْبُدُونَ وَيُطِيعُونَ. 
28 إِلَى هُنَا  نِهَايَةُ الأَمْرِ. أَمَّا أَنَا دَانِيآلَ فَأَفْكَارِي أَفْزَعَتْنِي  كَثِيراً وَتَغَيَّرَتْ عَلَيَّ هَيْئَتِي وَحَفِظْتُ الأَمْرَ فِي  قَلْبِي]. 

دانيال الاصحاح 7


الان قارن بين الوحوش الاربعة والتمثال 
ستجد انه يتكلم عن نفس النبؤة ، الممالك الاربعة والتي تنتهي بمملكة تنقسم الى عشرة ممالك اخرى .

هل قرأت تفسير هذه الرؤيا ام لا تقرأها ؟؟؟

وتعال ايضا الى رؤيا دانيال عن المسيح الرئيس 

 فِي السَّنَةِ  الأُولَى لِدَارِيُوسَ بْنِ أَحْشَوِيرُوشَ مِنْ نَسْلِ الْمَادِيِّينَ  الَّذِي مُلِّكَ عَلَى مَمْلَكَةِ الْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ 
2 فِي السَّنَةِ  الأُولَى مِنْ مُلْكِهِ أَنَا دَانِيآلَ فَهِمْتُ مِنَ الْكُتُبِ عَدَدَ  السِّنِينَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَنْهَا كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى إِرْمِيَا  النَّبِيِّ لِكَمَالَةِ سَبْعِينَ سَنَةً عَلَى خَرَابِ أُورُشَلِيمَ. 
3  فَوَجَّهْتُ وَجْهِي إِلَى اللَّهِ السَّيِّدِ طَالِباً بِالصَّلاَةِ  وَالتَّضَرُّعَاتِ بِالصَّوْمِ وَالْمَسْحِ وَالرَّمَادِ. 
4  وَصَلَّيْتُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلَهِي وَاعْتَرَفْتُ وَقُلْتُ: [أَيُّهَا  الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ الْعَظِيمُ الْمَهُوبُ حَافِظَ الْعَهْدِ وَالرَّحْمَةِ  لِمُحِبِّيهِ وَحَافِظِي وَصَايَاهُ. 
5 أَخْطَأْنَا وَأَثِمْنَا  وَعَمِلْنَا الشَّرَّ وَتَمَرَّدْنَا وَحِدْنَا عَنْ وَصَايَاكَ وَعَنْ  أَحْكَامِكَ. 
6 وَمَا سَمِعْنَا مِنْ عَبِيدِكَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ  الَّذِينَ بِاسْمِكَ كَلَّمُوا مُلُوكَنَا وَرُؤَسَاءَنَا وَآبَاءَنَا  وَكُلَّ شَعْبِ الأَرْضِ. 
7 لَكَ يَا سَيِّدُ الْبِرُّ أَمَّا لَنَا  فَخِزْيُ الْوُجُوهِ كَمَا هُوَ الْيَوْمَ لِرِجَالِ يَهُوذَا وَلِسُكَّانِ  أُورُشَلِيمَ وَلِكُلِّ إِسْرَائِيلَ الْقَرِيبِينَ وَالْبَعِيدِينَ فِي  كُلِّ الأَرَاضِي الَّتِي طَرَدْتَهُمْ إِلَيْهَا مِنْ أَجْلِ  خِيَانَتِهِمِ الَّتِي خَانُوكَ إِيَّاهَا. 
8 يَا سَيِّدُ لَنَا خِزْيُ  الْوُجُوهِ لِمُلُوكِنَا لِرُؤَسَائِنَا وَلِآبَائِنَا لأَنَّنَا  أَخْطَأْنَا إِلَيْكَ. 
9 لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِنَا الْمَرَاحِمُ  وَالْمَغْفِرَةُ لأَنَّنَا تَمَرَّدْنَا عَلَيْهِ. 
10 وَمَا سَمِعْنَا  صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِنَا لِنَسْلُكَ فِي شَرَائِعِهِ الَّتِي جَعَلَهَا  أَمَامَنَا عَنْ يَدِ عَبِيدِهِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ. 
11 وَكُلُّ  إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ تَعَدَّى عَلَى شَرِيعَتِكَ وَحَادُوا لِئَلاَّ  يَسْمَعُوا صَوْتَكَ فَسَكَبْتَ عَلَيْنَا اللَّعْنَةَ وَالْحَلْفَ  الْمَكْتُوبَ فِي شَرِيعَةِ مُوسَى عَبْدِ اللَّهِ لأَنَّنَا أَخْطَأْنَا  إِلَيْهِ. 
12 وَقَدْ أَقَامَ كَلِمَاتِهِ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهَا  عَلَيْنَا وَعَلَى قُضَاتِنَا الَّذِينَ قَضُوا لَنَا لِيَجْلِبَ عَلَيْنَا  شَرّاً عَظِيماً مَا لَمْ يُجْرَ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ كُلِّهَا كَمَا  أُجْرِيَ عَلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. 
13 كَمَا كُتِبَ فِي شَرِيعَةِ مُوسَى  قَدْ جَاءَ عَلَيْنَا كُلُّ هَذَا الشَّرِّ وَلَمْ نَتَضَرَّعْ إِلَى  وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِنَا لِنَرْجِعَ مِنْ آثَامِنَا وَنَفْطِنَ  بِحَقِّكَ. 
14 فَسَهِرَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى الشَّرِّ وَجَلَبَهُ عَلَيْنَا  لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَنَا بَارٌّ فِي كُلِّ أَعْمَالِهِ الَّتِي عَمِلَهَا  إِذْ لَمْ نَسْمَعْ صَوْتَهُ. 
15 وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ  إِلَهُنَا الَّذِي أَخْرَجْتَ شَعْبَكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ بِيَدٍ  قَوِيَّةٍ وَجَعَلْتَ لِنَفْسِكَ اسْماً كَمَا هُوَ هَذَا الْيَوْمَ قَدْ  أَخْطَأْنَا. عَمِلْنَا شَرّاً. 
16 يَا سَيِّدُ حَسَبَ كُلِّ  رَحْمَتِكَ اصْرِفْ سَخَطَكَ وَغَضَبَكَ عَنْ مَدِينَتِكَ أُورُشَلِيمَ  جَبَلِ قُدْسِكَ إِذْ لِخَطَايَانَا وَلِآثَامِ آبَائِنَا صَارَتْ  أُورُشَلِيمُ وَشَعْبُكَ عَاراً عِنْدَ جَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ حَوْلَنَا. 
17  فَاسْمَعِ الآنَ يَا إِلَهَنَا صَلاَةَ عَبْدِكَ وَتَضَرُّعَاتِهِ  وَأَضِئْ بِوَجْهِكَ عَلَى مَقْدِسِكَ الْخَرِبِ مِنْ أَجْلِ السَّيِّدِ. 
18  أَمِلْ أُذُنَكَ يَا إِلَهِي وَاسْمَعْ. افْتَحْ عَيْنَيْكَ وَانْظُرْ  خِرَبَنَا وَالْمَدِينَةَ الَّتِي دُعِيَ اسْمُكَ عَلَيْهَا لأَنَّهُ لاَ  لأَجْلِ بِرِّنَا نَطْرَحُ تَضَرُّعَاتِنَا أَمَامَ وَجْهِكَ بَلْ لأَجْلِ  مَرَاحِمِكَ الْعَظِيمَةِ. 
19 يَا سَيِّدُ اسْمَعْ. يَا سَيِّدُ  اغْفِرْ. يَا سَيِّدُ أَصْغِ وَاصْنَعْ. لاَ تُؤَخِّرْ مِنْ أَجْلِ  نَفْسِكَ يَا إِلَهِي لأَنَّ اسْمَكَ دُعِيَ عَلَى مَدِينَتِكَ وَعَلَى  شَعْبِكَ]. 
20 وَبَيْنَمَا أَنَا أَتَكَلَّمُ وَأُصَلِّي وَأَعْتَرِفُ  بِخَطِيَّتِي وَخَطِيَّةِ شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَطْرَحُ تَضَرُّعِي  أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِي عَنْ جَبَلِ قُدْسِ إِلَهِي 
21 وَأَنَا  مُتَكَلِّمٌ بَعْدُ بِالصَّلاَةِ إِذَا بِالرَّجُلِ جِبْرَائِيلَ الَّذِي  رَأَيْتُهُ فِي الرُّؤْيَا فِي الاِبْتِدَاءِ مُطَاراً وَاغِفاً لَمَسَنِي  عِنْدَ وَقْتِ تَقْدِمَةِ الْمَسَاءِ. 
22 وَفَهَّمَنِي وَتَكَلَّمَ  مَعِي وَقَالَ: [يَا دَانِيآلُ إِنِّي خَرَجْتُ الآنَ لِأُعَلِّمَكَ  الْفَهْمَ. 
23 فِي ابْتِدَاءِ تَضَرُّعَاتِكَ خَرَجَ الأَمْرُ وَأَنَا  جِئْتُ لِأُخْبِرَكَ لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ مَحْبُوبٌ. فَتَأَمَّلِ الْكَلاَمَ  وَافْهَمِ الرُّؤْيَا. 
24 سَبْعُونَ أُسْبُوعاً قُضِيَتْ عَلَى  شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى مَدِينَتِكَ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ لِتَكْمِيلِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ  وَتَتْمِيمِ الْخَطَايَا وَلِكَفَّارَةِ الإِثْمِ وَلِيُؤْتَى بِالْبِرِّ  الأَبَدِيِّ وَلِخَتْمِ الرُّؤْيَا وَالنُّبُوَّةِ وَلِمَسْحِ قُدُّوسِ  الْقُدُّوسِينَ. 
25 فَاعْلَمْ وَافْهَمْ أَنَّهُ مِنْ خُرُوجِ الأَمْرِ  لِتَجْدِيدِ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَبَنَائِهَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ الرَّئِيسِ  سَبْعَةُ أَسَابِيعَ وَاثْنَانِ وَسِتُّونَ أُسْبُوعاً يَعُودُ وَيُبْنَى  سُوقٌ وَخَلِيجٌ فِي ضِيقِ الأَزْمِنَةِ. 
26 وَبَعْدَ اثْنَيْنِ  وَسِتِّينَ أُسْبُوعاً يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ وَشَعْبُ رَئِيسٍ  آتٍ يُخْرِبُ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْقُدْسَ وَانْتِهَاؤُهُ بِغَمَارَةٍ  وَإِلَى النِّهَايَةِ حَرْبٌ وَخِرَبٌ قُضِيَ بِهَا. 
27 وَيُثَبِّتُ  عَهْداً مَعَ كَثِيرِينَ فِي أُسْبُوعٍ وَاحِدٍ وَفِي وَسَطِ الأُسْبُوعِ  يُبَطِّلُ الذَّبِيحَةَ وَالتَّقْدِمَةَ وَعَلَى جَنَاحِ الأَرْجَاسِ  مُخَرَّبٌ حَتَّى يَتِمَّ وَيُصَبَّ الْمَقْضِيُّ عَلَى الْمُخَرَِّبِ]. 
 
دانيال الاصحاح 9


الان راجع هذه الرؤيا الثلاث ، وقارن بين ازمنة التحقيق فيها ، ستجد ان كلها تشير الى زمن تحقيق النبؤة في مجيء المسيح ، هو زمن ضعف المملكة الرابعة وبدء انقسامها وانحلالها !!!!

راجع يا عزيزي كلام دانيال نفسه وتفسيره هو ايضا لرؤياه ، يبدو ان الموقع الذي تنقل عنه سيخذلك لانه خدعك وكتب لك الحقيقة مشوهة ومنقوصة !!!!!!!!

سلام الله معك .


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2010)

> ستجد ان كلها تشير الى زمن تحقيق النبؤة في مجيء المسيح ، *هو زمن ضعف المملكة الرابعة* وبدء انقسامها وانحلالها !!!!


 


هنا أستاذى توجد المشكلة كلها
هو يفهم 
زمن ضعف المملكة = زمن انهزام وفناء المملكة

ولم يعرف انها قد تمت كما تكلمت النبوة فى زمن الضعف ( زمن المسيح ) وليس النهاية ( زمن .... )


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (25 فبراير 2010)

*حوار رائع ...*
*متابع ... *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (25 فبراير 2010)

*حوار شيق

نتمني يكون مثمر

متابع*


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 فبراير 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> اقطتف من هذه الايه قوله
> 44وفي أيام هؤلاء الملوك
> 
> هنا يذكر انها فى ايام هؤلاء الملوك الاربع وليست فى ايام اخرى
> ...



انت الان واحد من اثنين :

اما انك تعرف الحقيقة وتكذب وتدلس علينا 
او انك لا تعرف ، فتحتاج الى ان نعلمك ونرشدك الى الحقيقة 

فاي شخص انت ( كاذب ام جاهل ) ؟؟

وفي ايام هؤلاء الملوك 

عن اي مملكة يتحدث ؟؟؟

تعال نقرأ النص في سياقه بدلا من طريقتك في القص والكذب والتدليس ..

(وتكون مملكة رابعة صلبة كالحديد لان الحديد يدق ويسحق كل شيء وكالحديد الذي يكسر تسحق وتكسّر كل هؤلاء.
41  وبما رأيت القدمين والاصابع بعضها من خزف والبعض من حديد فالمملكة تكون منقسمة ويكون فيها قوة الحديد من حيث انك رأيت الحديد مختلطا بخزف الطين.
42  واصابع القدمين بعضها من حديد والبعض من خزف فبعض المملكة يكون قويا والبعض قصما.
43  وبما رأيت الحديد مختلطا بخزف الطين فانهم يختلطون بنسل الناس ولكن لا يتلاصق هذا بذاك كما ان الحديد لا يختلط بالخزف.
44  وفي ايام هؤلاء الملوك يقيم اله السموات مملكة لن تنقرض ابدا وملكها لا يترك لشعب آخر وتسحق وتفني كل هذه الممالك وهي تثبت الى الابد.)

انه يتكلم عن المملكة الرابعة ، وعندما انحلت وانقسمت ، في زمان ملوك المملكة الرابعة ، وقد اتفقنا انها المملكة الرومانية .

انظر اخي حتى اجعل الامر اسهل عليك ، اقرأ اولا التفاسير قبل ان تناقش في الموضوع .

اليك هذه الروابط 

الاصحاح الثاني : التمثال العظيم الذي رآه الملك في الحلم 

http://www.kalimatalhayat.com/commentaries/TheBookofDaniel/TheBookofDaniel003.htm

الاصحاح السابع : الحيوانات الاربعة الحاكمة 

http://www.kalimatalhayat.com/commentaries/TheBookofDaniel/TheBookofDaniel008.htm


الاصحاح التاسع : السبعون اسبوعا 

http://www.kalimatalhayat.com/commentaries/TheBookofDaniel/TheBookofDaniel010.htm


اقرأ اولا التفاسير المسيحية قبل ان تناقش في شيء تحاول ان تخدعنا فيه سواء بالجهل او بالكذب والتدليس عيني عينيك !!!!


----------



## Twin (25 فبراير 2010)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*سعيد بالحوار وسعيد جداً يعودة الأستاذ نيو مان من مشغولياته ....*
*ولكن هل هذه هي الأحابة علي سؤالي .....* 
*عامة لاداعي للتشتيت أجابتك وصلت*​


اسامه بن لادن قال:


> تأخرت فى التعقيب عليكم ولكن لانشغالى من يوم امس
> 
> وانا اعلم انكم تقولن انكم ابناء الله مجازا ولم اقل انكم تقولون انها بنوة نسب


 
*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## نصر 29 (25 فبراير 2010)

اسجل احتجاج واستياء لتحرير البسلمه

انا لم ادخل واعطى محاضره اسلاميه .. كل ما قولته بسم الله فلا اعرف ما الداعى لتحريرها 
واعود لاحقا للتعقيب على رد الاستاذ نيو مان


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 فبراير 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> اسجل احتجاج واستياء لتحرير البسلمه
> 
> انا لم ادخل واعطى محاضره اسلاميه .. كل ما قولته بسم الله فلا اعرف ما الداعى لتحريرها
> واعود لاحقا للتعقيب على رد الاستاذ نيو مان


وانا أسجل ان هذة المشاركة منك كذب !
لأنك لم تضع فقط " بسم الله " ولكى تتأكد ضع فقط " بسم الله " ونرى !


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 فبراير 2010)

متااابعه


----------



## Strident (26 فبراير 2010)

1- إن كان هذا الحجر هو المسلمون...فماذا نفعل في أرض النبوة و قد احتلتها إسرائيل؟!!
و ماذا عن الصليبيين؟! و ماذا عن تعدد الخلافات الإسلامية من عباسية و فاطمية و أموية في ذات الوقت كلهم يحارب بعض؟!

2- معلوماتي أن المملكة الأولى هي بابل، الثانية هي فارس، الثالثة هي اليونان (الإسكندر و من تبعوه) و الرابعة هي الرومان...

انقسام مملكة لأربعة أقسام ليست في الرؤيا الأولى، التي تكلمت عن تتابع هذه الممالك الأربع، بل في رؤيا أخرى، تحدثت فقط عن الحروب بين فارس و اليونان، و أخرى تحدثت عن انقسام مملكة اليونان لأربع أقسام، و تنبأ عن الحروب بين البطالمة و السلوقيين بتفاصيل مذهلة، و أنطيوخس إبيفانس، ضد المسيح في العهد القديم، بالذات...

الرؤيا الأولى لم تذكر شيء عن الرقم أربعة سوى أنها أربع ممالك متتابعة حتى مجيء المسيح...

أتمنى أن أسمع تعليق من الأخوة عن كيف أن المسيح هدم هذه الممالك لو ليس فيها إزعاج


----------



## نصر 29 (2 مايو 2010)

تغيب لاكثر من شهرين لظروف مرضيه وخارجه عن ارادتى واعتذر انى تركت هذا الموضوع كل هذه الفتره والان اعود اليه وساكون سعيد ان وجدت من يكمل مناقشته معى .......

فهل من احد يكمل المناقشه ؟؟


----------



## نصر 29 (2 مايو 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> ***************
> وبعد ..
> 
> ساحاول ان اضعكم فى الصوره معى اكثر .. وسأكون شاكرا اذا اتسعت الصدور
> ...




طيب بما ان الموضوع فات عليه كتير  خلينى اعيد الاسئله عليكم تانى و ده اقتباس لنص النبؤه والتفسير .. 

ويا ريت احد الاساتذه يتبرع انه يفهمنا ازاى النبؤه تجاهلت 1400 سنه هما عمر الدوله الاسلاميه التى قامت على نفس الارض التى قامت عليها تلك الممالك ومن هو الحجر الذى قطع بغير يد ومن هم قديسى العلى الذين ستسود مملكتهم 

وبناء على الشرح اللى هايقدمهولنا يجاوب على الاسئله 

1- لماذا لم يرث المسيحيون تلك الارض المقدسه ؟
2- لماذا ترك الله ابنائه المسيحيون يعذبون فى تلك الارض ويستضعفون ؟
3- فى نظرك كمسيحى هل ترى انك مستضعف ام لا  ؟

واكون شاكرا لكم وارجع الصبح ان شاء الله ويكون فى حد قدملنا اجابه شافيه ويطبقلنا النبؤه على الواقع ونشوفها هى فعلا اتحققت على ارض الواقع ولا لا


----------



## زهرة السلام (2 مايو 2010)

انا لا يهمني من هم المستضعفين سواء مسيحيين او مسلمين وانما اريد ان اعرف من هو دين الحق عن اقناع ارجوكم جاوبوني على اسئلتي في المواضيع الاخرى


----------



## MATTEW (2 مايو 2010)

زهرة السلام قال:


> انا لا يهمني من هم المستضعفين سواء مسيحيين او مسلمين وانما اريد ان اعرف من هو دين الحق عن اقناع ارجوكم جاوبوني على اسئلتي في المواضيع الاخرى


* 
عزيزتي اطرحي اسئلتك في موضوع لوحده و اجعلي كل سؤال في موضوع 

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## +Coptic+ (2 مايو 2010)

*اهلا بيك مرة تاني يا اسامة
1- لماذا لم يرث المسيحيون تلك الارض المقدسه ؟
2- لماذا ترك الله ابنائه المسيحيون يعذبون فى تلك الارض ويستضعفون ؟
3- فى نظرك كمسيحى هل ترى انك مستضعف ام لا ؟
1- الارض ليس ميراث للمسيحين لان المسيح يدعونا ملكوت الابدية فالارض ليست هدف في المسيحية
متى الأصحاح 25 العدد 34 ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ. 
2- الله لم يترك المسيحين لانهم اقويا فعلا بديل انهم تحمولو الاضطهاد علي مدي السنوات لو كانو ضعفاء لكان اختفت المسيحية من زمان مع كثرة الاضطهاد منذ بدء المسحية حتي الان لكن وعد الله لنا انه لن يتركنا مهما اشتد الاضطهاد
يوحنا الأصحاح 16 العدد 33 قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ وَلَكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ». 
3- انا كمسيحي غير مستضعف لِيَقُلِ الضَّعِيفُ: بَطَلٌ أَنَا! 
كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 12 العدد 9 فَقَالَ لِي: «تَكْفِيكَ نِعْمَتِي، لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضُّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ». فَبِكُلِّ سُرُورٍ أَفْتَخِرُ بِالْحَرِيِّ فِي ضَعَفَاتِي، لِكَيْ تَحِلَّ عَلَيَّ قُوَّةُ الْمَسِيحِ. 
كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 12 العدد 10 لِذَلِكَ أُسَرُّ بِالضَّعَفَاتِ وَالشَّتَائِمِ وَالضَّرُورَاتِ وَالاِضْطِهَادَاتِ وَالضِّيقَاتِ لأَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ. لأَنِّي حِينَمَا أَنَا ضَعِيفٌ فَحِينَئِذٍ أَنَا قَوِيٌّ. 
رغم ان تم الاجابة علي هذة الاسئلة في المشاركات السابقة اتمني تكون فهمت قصدي*


----------



## أَمَة (3 مايو 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> تغيب لاكثر من شهرين لظروف مرضيه وخارجه عن ارادتى واعتذر انى تركت هذا الموضوع كل هذه الفتره والان اعود اليه وساكون سعيد ان وجدت من يكمل مناقشته معى .......
> 
> فهل من احد يكمل المناقشه ؟؟


 

آسفة يا سيد اسامة أن أسمع انك كنت مريضا لأكثر من شهرين.

ولكن يبدو أن مرضك أنساك أن سؤالك الأول "لماذ تعدبون" قد رد عليه الإخوة ردودا كافية ووافية.

للأسف لم تعلق على ردودهم ولكنك حولت مسار الموضوع الى رؤية دانيال التي تم الرد عليها ردا نهايئا لا يدع مجالا للشك. يمكنك العودة الى مشاركات الأخ نيومان لتعرف عما اتكلم.

يؤسفني ان أرى في عودتك سفسطة لا غير.

*إرجو من الإشراف أو الإدارة غلق الموضوع.*


----------



## نصر 29 (3 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *اهلا بيك مرة تاني يا اسامة
> 1- لماذا لم يرث المسيحيون تلك الارض المقدسه ؟
> 2- لماذا ترك الله ابنائه المسيحيون يعذبون فى تلك الارض ويستضعفون ؟
> 3- فى نظرك كمسيحى هل ترى انك مستضعف ام لا ؟
> ...



طيب انت شايف انك مش مستضعف اوك ولو ان الواقع بيقول غير كده بدليل واحد انك متقدرش تبنى كنيسه هنا فى مصر الا بقرار جمهورى النقطه دى ممكن نعملها موضوع لوحدها انما انا عايزك تقولى ليه النبؤه دى بتاعه دانيال متحققتش على ارض الواقع؟؟

فين الدوله الخامسه اللى هاتقوم بعد زوال دوله الرومان ؟



أمة قال:


> آسفة يا سيد اسامة أن أسمع انك كنت مريضا لأكثر من شهرين.
> 
> ولكن يبدو أن مرضك أنساك أن سؤالك الأول "لماذ تعدبون" قد رد عليه الإخوة ردودا كافية ووافية.
> 
> ...



انا مش بسفسط يا امه انا بقول فين نبؤه دانيال متحققتش ليه كما فى المعتقد المسيحى اما عن مشاركه نيو مان فهو مش مجاوب فيها ولا حاجه لو انتى شايفه فيها اجابه وريهالى لو سمحتى جايز انا مش شايف كويس 
انا مش شايف فى كلمه غير انه ناقل نص دانيال  وحاطت 3 روابط للتفاسير وبيقول اقرا الاول قبل ما تتكلم انما هو ماجاوبش

اتفضلى سيادتك جاوبى ليه النبؤه متحققتش؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حمامة فلسطين1 (3 مايو 2010)

اسامه بن لادن قال:


> سؤال هو سؤال ذو خلفيه اسلاميه
> 
> ونظرا لعدم سماح القوانين فى القسم باستخدام ايات قرانيه ساقول المعنى وفيه السؤال
> 
> ...


 
أحسنت

ومتابعة بشوق...

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## نصر 29 (3 مايو 2010)

الغريب فى الموضوع ان النبؤه بتتكلم عن مملكه خامسه هاتقوم بعد الاربع ممالك
وهى دى المملكه اللى هاتسود فحسب الاساتذه المسيحين لو المملكه الخامسه دى مقصود بيها المملكه السماويه فالنبؤه دى غير صحيحه لان الدوله الرومانيه انتهت من حوالى 15 قرن

كان المفروض نشوف نهايه العالم 

اما لو كانت المملكه الخامسه مملكه ارضيه فهى فين  وهى مين ولو كان فى شعب يستحق ان يرث تلك الارض كان اولى ان الله يعطيها للمسيحين ابنائه اللى هما على الحق وبقيه الناس بتعبد الشيطان 

الموضوع فيه اشكال كبير جدا يا ريت حد يجاوبنا اجابه مباشره بدون فلسفه يقولنا النبؤه دى تحقيقها على الارض ولا فى السماء


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 مايو 2010)

*انت عاوز توصل الي نبوئة معينة ولا عن موضوع لماذا تعذبون
المسيحة اكبر واقوي ديانة علي ارض وهي منتشرة في كل العالم من قبل الاسلام زي مشفت قبل كده في رد علي اسئلتك
وهناك تفسير لايات الكتاب واضح انك لم تقارئة لكن فسرت من عندك
لاحظ ان موضوعات الكتاب ليست محدد بزمن مش معني ان الممالك انتهت او فنيت ده يعني ان العالم انتهي
فكر بالعقل لو عاوز تدخل الاسلام في الموضوع ففهي نبوئة اقرب ما تكون عن الاسلام و انتشارة
رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي - الأصحاح 13
1 ثُمَّ وَقَفْتُ عَلَى رَمْلِ الْبَحْرِ، فَرَأَيْتُ وَحْشاً طَالِعاً مِنَ الْبَحْرِ لَهُ سَبْعَةُ رُؤُوسٍ وَعَشَرَةُ قُرُونٍ، وَعَلَى قُرُونِهِ عَشَرَةُ تِيجَانٍ، وَعَلَى رُؤُوسِهِ اسْمُ تَجْدِيفٍ. 
2 وَالْوَحْشُ الَّذِي رَأَيْتُهُ كَانَ شِبْهَ نَمِرٍ، وَقَوَائِمُهُ كَقَوَائِمِ دُبٍّ، وَفَمُهُ كَفَمِ أَسَدٍ. وَأَعْطَاهُ التِّنِّينُ قُدْرَتَهُ وَعَرْشَهُ وَسُلْطَاناً عَظِيماً. 
3 وَرَأَيْتُ وَاحِداً مِنْ رُؤُوسِهِ كَأَنَّهُ مَذْبُوحٌ لِلْمَوْتِ، وَجُرْحُهُ الْمُمِيتُ قَدْ شُفِيَ. وَتَعَجَّبَتْ كُلُّ الأَرْضِ وَرَاءَ الْوَحْشِ، 
4 وَسَجَدُوا لِلتِّنِّينِ الَّذِي أَعْطَى السُّلْطَانَ لِلْوَحْشِ، وَسَجَدُوا لِلْوَحْشِ قَائِلِينَ: «مَنْ هُوَ مِثْلُ الْوَحْشِ؟ مَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُحَارِبَهُ؟» 
5 وَأُعْطِيَ فَماً يَتَكَلَّمُ بِعَظَائِمَ وَتَجَادِيفَ، وَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَفْعَلَ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعِينَ شَهْراً. 
6 فَفَتَحَ فَمَهُ بِالتَّجْدِيفِ عَلَى اللهِ، لِيُجَدِّفَ عَلَى اسْمِهِ وَعَلَى مَسْكَنِهِ وَعَلَى السَّاكِنِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ. 
7 وَأُعْطِيَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَ حَرْباً مَعَ الْقِدِّيسِينَ وَيَغْلِبَهُمْ، وَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى كُلِّ قَبِيلَةٍ وَلِسَانٍ وَأُمَّةٍ. 
8 فَسَيَسْجُدُ لَهُ جَمِيعُ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، الَّذِينَ لَيْسَتْ أَسْمَاؤُهُمْ مَكْتُوبَةً مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ فِي سِفْرِ حَيَاةِ الْحَمَلِ الَّذِي ذُبِحَ. 
9 مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنٌ فَلْيَسْمَعْ! 
10 إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَجْمَعُ سَبْياً فَإِلَى السَّبْيِ يَذْهَبُ. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَقْتُلُ بِالسَّيْفِ فَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُقْتَلَ بِالسَّيْفِ. هُنَا صَبْرُ الْقِدِّيسِينَ وَإِيمَانُهُمْ. 
11 ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ وَحْشاً آخَرَ طَالِعاً مِنَ الأَرْضِ، وَكَانَ لَهُ قَرْنَانِ شِبْهُ خَرُوفٍ، وَكَانَ يَتَكَلَّمُ كَتِنِّينٍ، 
12 وَيَعْمَلُ بِكُلِّ سُلْطَانِ الْوَحْشِ الأَوَّلِ أَمَامَهُ، وَيَجْعَلُ الأَرْضَ وَالسَّاكِنِينَ فِيهَا يَسْجُدُونَ لِلْوَحْشِ الأَوَّلِ الَّذِي شُفِيَ جُرْحُهُ الْمُمِيتُ، 
13 وَيَصْنَعُ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً، حَتَّى إِنَّهُ يَجْعَلُ نَاراً تَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ، 
14 وَيُضِلُّ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ بِالآيَاتِ الَّتِي أُعْطِيَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَهَا أَمَامَ الْوَحْشِ، قَائِلاً لِلسَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَصْنَعُوا صُورَةً لِلْوَحْشِ الَّذِي كَانَ بِهِ جُرْحُ السَّيْفِ وَعَاشَ. 
15 وَأُعْطِيَ أَنْ يُعْطِيَ رُوحاً لِصُورَةِ الْوَحْشِ، حَتَّى تَتَكَلَّمَ صُورَةُ الْوَحْشِ وَيَجْعَلَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِصُورَةِ الْوَحْشِ يُقْتَلُونَ. 
16 وَيَجْعَلَ الْجَمِيعَ: الصِّغَارَ وَالْكِبَارَ، وَالأَغْنِيَاءَ وَالْفُقَرَاءَ، وَالأَحْرَارَ وَالْعَبِيدَ، تُصْنَعُ لَهُمْ سِمَةٌ عَلَى يَدِهِمِ الْيُمْنَى أَوْ عَلَى جِبْهَتِهِمْ، 
17 وَأَنْ لاَ يَقْدِرَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَشْتَرِيَ أَوْ يَبِيعَ إِلَّا مَنْ لَهُ السِّمَةُ أَوِ اسْمُ الْوَحْشِ أَوْ عَدَدُ اسْمِهِ. 
18 هُنَا الْحِكْمَةُ! مَنْ لَهُ فَهْمٌ فَلْيَحْسِبْ عَدَدَ الْوَحْشِ فَإِنَّهُ عَدَدُ إِنْسَانٍ، وَعَدَدُهُ: سِتُّ مِئَةٍ وَسِتَّةٌ وَسِتُّونَ. *


----------



## نصر 29 (3 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *انت عاوز توصل الي نبوئة معينة ولا عن موضوع لماذا تعذبون
> المسيحة اكبر واقوي ديانة علي ارض وهي منتشرة في كل العالم من قبل الاسلام زي مشفت قبل كده في رد علي اسئلتك
> وهناك تفسير لايات الكتاب واضح انك لم تقارئة لكن فسرت من عندك
> لاحظ ان موضوعات الكتاب ليست محدد بزمن مش معني ان الممالك انتهت او فنيت ده يعني ان العالم انتهي
> ...



الاستاذ الفاضل انا مش عايز اوصل للاسلام ولا عايز اوصل لشىء 

انا جاى اتعلم منك فى نقطه استشكلت عليا فرجاء علمنى 

انت جايب نصوص تانيه ومجاوبتش على سؤالى فعشان محدش يقول انى مش فاهم بقول اهو 

فى النبؤه دى بتتكلم عن خمس ممالك رجاء قولى المملكه الخامسه وشكرا


----------



## نصر 29 (3 مايو 2010)

تانى اللملكه الخامسه على الارض ولا فى السماء


----------



## hangel999 (3 مايو 2010)

*المسيحة فى العالم نسبتها 50% من سكان العالم وده للعلم ياجماعه*


----------



## نصر 29 (3 مايو 2010)

hangel999 قال:


> *المسيحة فى العالم نسبتها 50% من سكان العالم وده للعلم ياجماعه*



طيب بردو مش اجابه 

هل المملكه الخامسه على الارض ولا فى السماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tawfik jesus (3 مايو 2010)

يا استاذ بن لادن تعلم النظام شوي ...
القسم هذا قسم اسئلة واجوبة ... سؤال وجواب
مش شبهات وردود..
اذهب لقسم الشبهات والردود واطرح موضوعك هناك.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 مايو 2010)

المسيحيين ليسوا اقلية ابدا   هم اهل العلم والحضارة


----------



## نصر 29 (3 مايو 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> يا استاذ بن لادن تعلم النظام شوي ...
> القسم هذا قسم اسئلة واجوبة ... سؤال وجواب
> مش شبهات وردود..
> اذهب لقسم الشبهات والردود واطرح موضوعك هناك.



استاذى العزيز ولماذا لا تجيبنا انت هل المملكه الخمسه على الارض ولا فى السماء فى تلك النبؤه 

انت بتقول القسم سؤال وجواب هذا هو السؤال .. اعطينى اجابه 

وبعدين الزعيم بنفسه كان منور الموضوع امبارح وحذف منه مشاركتين لو مخالف كان اتقفل وراجع اسماء المشرفين اللى شاركوا فى الموضوع .. اعطينا اجابه السؤال المملكه الخامسه على الارض ولا فى السماء ونخلص النقاش 




saed_sad25 قال:


> المسيحيين ليسوا اقلية ابدا   هم اهل العلم والحضارة



يا استاذى الموضوع مبنى على النبؤه لما تقولنا المملكه الخامسه اللى فى النبؤه فى الارض ولا فى السماء نبقى نقيس عليها اقليه ولا اغلبيه


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 مايو 2010)

*اخي الغالي اسامة من غير نرفزة وبهدء انت بتلف في حلقة مفرغة
اهم حاجة عاوز اوصلها لك ان اي نبوئة من الكتاب غير ملزمة بوقت والا كان كلام ربنا وقتي
مملكة الله هي في كل وقت و اهم ملك هو ملك الله علي قلوبنا لان العالم فاني 
رَأَيْتُ كُلَّ الأَعْمَالِ الَّتِي عُمِلَتْ تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ فَإِذَا الْكُلُّ بَاطِلٌ وَقَبْضُ الرِّيحِ. 
انت بتقول
الغريب فى الموضوع ان النبؤه بتتكلم عن مملكه خامسه هاتقوم بعد الاربع ممالك
وهى دى المملكه اللى هاتسود فحسب الاساتذه المسيحين لو المملكه الخامسه دى مقصود بيها المملكه السماويه فالنبؤه دى غير صحيحه لان الدوله الرومانيه انتهت من حوالى 15 قرن

كان المفروض نشوف نهايه العالم
تقدر تقول انت فسرت ده من فين مفيش اي حاجة تفسر ده لا بالعقل ولا العالم لية لو مملكة سماوية هتنهي العالم بعد 15 قرن او حتي 15 يوم
وبتقول
اما لو كانت المملكه الخامسه مملكه ارضيه فهى فين وهى مين ولو كان فى شعب يستحق ان يرث تلك الارض كان اولى ان الله يعطيها للمسيحين ابنائه اللى هما على الحق وبقيه الناس بتعبد الشيطان*
*المسيح هو ملك و ملكة علي العالم ليس ملك ارضي لكن ملك علي قلوب الناس
طبعا الموضوع ده مش هيوصلك لانك لا تعرف المسيحية ولا تعرف عن محبة الله*


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 مايو 2010)

*مفيش اختلاف ولا حاجة التفسر هنا بيقول ان هدم الامبراطورية هم العرب من نحاية الحروب و المعارك لانة هذا دليل تاريخي
اما المسيح هو هدم للعقيدة الوثنية التي تعبد اله غير الله وهو كانت الله الرومان قبل دخول المسيحية حيث لاقت المسيحية اضطهاد كبير من الحكم الروماني
فالهدم المدني للامبراطورية كان علي يد العرب اما هدم العقيدة كان بالمسيح*


----------



## القبطى المصرى1 (6 مايو 2010)

اخوانى المسيحيون انتم تعتقدون وتقولون ان العلاقة مابينكم ومابين الخالق 

علاقة اب بأبنه  وليس علاقة  رب بعبده وهذا فى للأسف اعتقاد غير صحيح


والدليل  اليس الابن يشبه ابأه  اكيد   الاجابه بلى 



اذن ما وجهه الشبه بينكم وبين الله 


الله له الكمال المطلق  ونحن البشر لنا النقص المطلق


فأين الشبه أذن ! 


شكرا لحسن حواركم


----------



## أَمَة (6 مايو 2010)

القبطى المصرى1 قال:


> اخوانى المسيحيون انتم تعتقدون وتقولون ان العلاقة مابينكم ومابين الخالق
> 
> علاقة اب بأبنه وليس علاقة رب بعبده وهذا فى للأسف اعتقاد غير صحيح
> 
> ...


 

يرجى أن تضع سؤالك في موضوع مستقل لكي نرد عليه.


----------



## nage zeco (17 مايو 2010)

ياريت انا عاوز اعدلك الصوره المعكوسه
مين دول اللى قليلين ولا متهانين
الانجيل العالم كله يعرفه لانه اترجم لكل لغات العالم ....ولكن القرأن لم يعرفه الا انت ده طبعا لانه معجزه انا عارف والمعجزه واضحه جدا فى الموضوع ده...اقوى دول العالم مسيحيه اغنى رجال فى مصر هنا مسيحين احنا لو جت سيرتنا فى امن الدوله الدنيا بتتقلب.
لان المسيح معانا ...ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا


----------

